# Fishbuster Fischrezepte



## Fishbuster (8. November 2003)

Habe ich ganz vergessen. Viele FISCHREZEPTE und Infos über Fisch könnt ihr auf meine Web sehen. Guten Fischhunger. #h 

edit by MS
Hallo Fishbuster, beschränke dich doch bitte mit deinen Links auf das Werbepartnerforum. da sind sie gerne gesehen.

Hier kannst du wie Rob es geschrieben hat dich auf die Rezepte beschränken.

Danke für dein Verständnis.


----------



## rob (8. November 2003)

hey fishbuster!!!
warum stellst du deine leckeren rezepte nicht einfach direkt hier ins board!!!
wäre doch sympathischer finde ich!!??
die besten grüsse auf die canaren rob


----------



## Fishbuster (8. November 2003)

Wie geht es mit dem HIER KLICKEN mit Unterstrich? ich bin in Halbafrika in einem Internetcafe und bin froh wenn es hier halbweg klappt mit dem reinstellen. Ändert es um, wenn ihr es von da könnt, an mir soll es nicht liegen. Von hier aus kann ich nur so machen. Leider. Günter


----------



## rob (8. November 2003)

hey günter!!
wenn du auf antworten gehst,kannst du wenn du auf den button http:// klickst ,einen beschreibungstext (hier klicken) eingeben und nachher die internetadresse einfügen.geht ganz leicht.du kannst später jederzeit wieder
deinen beitrag löschen/umschreiben in dem du auf edit gehst.
wenn du gleich die richtigen inhalte postest musst du/wir später gar nichts mehr machen:m #h


----------



## leguan8 (8. November 2003)

super jörg danke!!


----------



## grünfüssler (10. November 2003)

hmmmmmm.........wenn ich recht weiss IST der FISHBUSTER doch werbepartner beim anglerboard.
daher verstehe ich die ganze aufregung wegen seinem link bezüglich seinen REZEPTEN auf seiner homepage im moment nicht so ganz........

gruss......das istverwirrtfussel

zur SCHNITZELJAGD hier ???dann beantworte folgende frage.........
einen kunstköder aus metall nennt man 
a )blinker b )gummifisch c ) fliege


----------



## Rotauge (10. November 2003)

Hier gibt's keine Aufregung, grünfüssler. Es gibt einfach ein Werbepartnerforum, wo solche gewerbliche Links reingehören.

Und außerdem stell ich das ein oder andere Rezept hier rein und verweise nicht ständig auf eine kommerzielle Seite.
Und zum guten Schluss sollte die Vorgehensweise der Mods endlich akzeptiert werden und nicht immer aufs Neue diskutiert werden. Schönen Abend noch


----------



## grünfüssler (10. November 2003)

eben das ist es ja....der fishbuster IST WERBEPARTNER im AB.
das ist ja absolut keine kritik an den mod`s oder am AB.
aber ich kenne günter persönlich und ich weiss das er von seinem standort  aus und mit seinen (eher mässigen)computerkentnissen einfach nichts anderes machen kann als einen link zu posten.
deswegen bittet er ja auch regelmässig andere( zum beispiel tiffy oder mich)um hilfe beim einstellen von fotos und/oder texten.
wenn euch der eigentliche link so sehr stört........dann könntet ihr als mod`s euch doch vielleicht auch der sache annehmen und die rezepte in einer für euch akzeptablen form in das rezepteforum übertragen..........ist nur so ein gedankengang,weil mit dem lapidaren hinweis"stell das ins werbepartnerforum oder schreib die kompletten rezepte hier selber rein"ist günter leider nicht geholfen................
wie gesagt....es ist kein böser wille bei günter dahinter,er will wahrscheinlich schon anderst,aber leider kann er nicht anderst  
gruss........das nichtböseseinfussel

p.s.hier siehst du den LEGALEN verweis auf günters seite.......
ob die boardies nun über den werbepartner link auf seine seite kommen oder über den link im rezeptbeitrag dürfte eigentlich egal sein.............http://www.anglerboard.de/index.php?id=partner


----------



## Hummer (10. November 2003)

@Grünfussler

Im Moment wird das Thema Werbung im AB heiß diskutiert.

Der "redaktionelle" Teil des AB, die einzelnen Foren also, soll frei von Eigenwerbung gehalten werden, AB-Partner oder auch nicht spielt hier keine Rolle.

Zum Vergleich: Meeresangler Schwerin ist Klempner und betreibt in seiner Freizeit eine sehr gute homepage zum Thema Meeresangeln, an der er keinen Cent verdient. Wenn er einen link darauf schaltet, um auf seiner Seite den ultimativen Schlagschnurknoten zu erklären, ist das ok, da seine homepage nicht kommerziell ist.

Wenn Fishbuster einen link auf seine homepage schaltet, landet der user auf einer kommerziellen Seite, die unter anderem den Zweck hat, Kunden für´s Geschäft zu werben. Ob dieser link geschaltet wurde, um den Boardies eine Freude zu machen oder um potentielle Kunden zu werben, können wir nicht beurteilen. 

Deshalb halte ich Robs Vorschlag für sehr gut: Einfach die Rezepte in dieses Forum posten. Falls es damit Probleme gibt, bin ich gern behilflich. Fishbuster, pm genügt! :m

Petri

Hummer


----------



## chippog (12. November 2003)

selbst im busch sollte es bei internetmöglichkeit die tasten "Control" oder wie die nun auf deutsch heissen mag, und "C" geben. wenn dann noch "V" dabei ist, kann jeder einfachere mensch, wie du und ich ein, gar mehrere rezepte ins ab reinkopieren. wer sich aber ständig die mühe macht hier beiträge rein zu bringen in denen auf die eigene obendrein noch kommerzielle homepage hingewiesen wird, muss damit rechnen in den verdacht der schleichwerbung zu geraten. an sonsten gilt es, sich an die anglerboardregeln zu halten, die ja für alle gleich sind und obendrein durchaus auch ihren sinn haben ohne gleich als kleinkariert gelten zu müssen. in diesem sinne und zum wohle aller, die hier reinschauen, viel spass am anglerboard!
@ ms, rob, rotauge und hummer! vielen dank für eure mühe!!
@ alle! viele grüsse aus göteborg, viel spass in der fischküche, alles gute und skitfiske! chippog


----------



## grünfüssler (12. November 2003)

hmmmmmm...unter schleichwerbung verstehe ich scheinbar etwas völlig anderes als ihr.............
schleichwerbung=einmaliger tread von neuzugang der einen oder mehrere links in seinem 1. posting postet und ansonsten keine weiteren interessen an sonstigen beiträgen im AB hat............
aber:
günter(der fishbuster) ist ohnehin und ohne diskussionen ein offizieller und BEZAHLENDER WERBEPARTNER  des anglerboards.
er hat ganz offiziell einen WERBEvertrag mit der boardführung und sein logo ist gross und deutlich im partnerforum vertreten.
daher kann ich es immer noch nicht so richtig verstehen warum er nicht auch hier der einfachheit halber einen link auf seine beim AB angemeldete, zweifelsfrei kommerzielle seite stellen darf ???
schliesslich bezahlt er dem AB  nicht ganz unerhebliche werbegebühren......

kann ja auch sein das wir bisher irgendwie aneinander vorbeigeredet haben,aber meines wissens nach beschränkt sich doch dieser werbevertrag nicht NUR und AUSSCHLIESSLICH auf das partnerforum ??????
weil wenn das so wäre müssten zweifelsfrei wesentlich mehr beiträge wegen "schleichwerbung"im AB editiert werden.........

ausserdem.......der fishbuster ist nun auch schon seit geraumer zeit mitglied im AB...
durch meine wenigkeit zu uns gekommen postet er immer wieder sehr  ausführlich und interessant über diverse angeltournaments auf den kanaren...........
wenn er lediglich einen link auf seine (sowieso angemeldete)seite setzt um euch allen die rezepte zugänglich machen zu können,könnte man sich ja auch mal für seine mühen erkenntlich zeigen und einfach mal ein auge zudrücken......
weil mit dieser (scheinbar)im moment eingeschlagenen "harten linie" kann man sich durchaus und sehr schnell auch sehr wohlwollende  und wohlgesonnene member abspenstig machen........
sollte man einfach mal für sich eine kleine kosten/nutzenrechnung machen.............

gruss......das lässtfünfgradeseinfussel


----------



## Fishbuster (12. November 2003)

Stellungnahme Fishbuster:
1. ich habe immer vermieden in meinen Beiträgen "werbung" zu machen und habe NEUTRAL geschrieben und NICHT "STÄNDIG" wie es oben heisst, meine web genannt.
2. ich habe eigentlich keine Zeit das ganze Board zu durchgehen, wenn ich es ab u. zu doch mache und auf nette Beiträge stosse und dazu spontan schreibe, wie hier auf die Fischrezepte, ich dann zufällig seit ein paar Tagen eine Sammlung davon habe und darauf, ohne jeden Werbehintergedanke, spontan darauf verweise wo diese zu sehen sind, dann sollte das hingenommen oder ohne grosses Theater mit dem richtigen Link geändert werden. Bereits ca.15 min. nach meinem Beitrag wurde dieser Hinweis gelöscht. Das ist sehr Schade und schadet auch den Lesern des Boards, denn diese Rezepte sind für jeden Boardbesucher und Sportfischer ein Genuss. Unprofessionell.
3. Ich werde KEINEN Beitrag mehr ins Board schreiben!
Petri Heil, Günter-Fishbuster aus Fuerteventura :c


----------



## chippog (13. November 2003)

@ fishbuster! klar ist es nett und wird auch immer wieder gemacht, an rezepte auf anderen homepages zu verlinken. nur leider ist es ja nicht immer ganz so einfach. wenn besagte homepage eine kommerzielle ist, die eindeutig ihren kundenkreis bei den ab-mitgliedern hat, und diese homepage hier und da im anglerboard ganz beiläufig verlinkt wird, ist zumindest für mich die grenze zur schleichwerbung hauchdünn, wenn nicht gar überschritten. da wir im anglerboard versuchen sowohl unseren mitgliedern alsauch unseren geschäftspartnern gerecht zu werden, was, wie du dir vielleicht vorstellen kannst, nicht immer leicht ist, müssen wir mit so einer situation nach bestem wissen und gewissen umgehen. dass das nicht immer allen gefällt, ist leider nicht zu vermeiden. meine wortwahl "ständig" kann sehr wohl infrage gestellt werden. aber sowohl dir alsauch mir ist es zu dämlich im anglerboard zu suchen und zu zählen, wie oft denn nun wirklich. da das aber eben nicht nur einmal oder ein paar mal der fall war, sind wir zu dem entschluss gekommen, dir hier deinen link zu löschen. das kannst du ruhig als unprofessionell bezeichnen. dagegen habe ich rein gar nicht, zumal wir ja keine jahrelange mod-ausbildung mit staatsexamen absolviert haben. würdest du selber allerdings mit der ganzen angelegenheit professionell umgehen, hättest du meiner ansicht nach punkt drei nicht mehr geschrieben, sondern wärst in der lage gewesen, die angelegenheit sachlich zuende zu bringen anstatt beleidigt und :c zu reagieren. das nenne ich unprofessionell. wie wäre es, wenn wir uns statt dessen wenn auch an einen virtuellen tisch setzen würden, um in ruhe über das ganze zu emailen. damit alle beteiligten die möglichkeit haben zu zeigen, dass das ganze auch etwas professioneller zu lösen ist. es sei denn, dir ist letztendlich wirklich nur daran gelegen, mehr und mehr links an deine homepage hier reinzubringen, dann wäre deine "beleidigte" reaktion trauriger weise sehr verständlich. das will ich aber wirklich nicht hoffen und bitte dich hiermit um wiederaufnahme dieses gespräches, ob hier oder per email, damit wir die angelegenheit konstruktiv aus der welt bringen können. chippog, küchenmod


----------



## grünfüssler (13. November 2003)

@ chippog..........
bitte sei doch noch einmal so nett und lies dir das folgende zitat aus meinem vorhergehenden posting noch einmal ganz genau und in aller ruhe durch..........
da du das (anscheinend) bisher noch nicht gemacht hast.
ansonsten hättest du dazu auch (zumindest kurz)stellung nehmen können....... 





> günter(der fishbuster) ist ohnehin und ohne diskussionen ein offizieller und BEZAHLENDER WERBEPARTNER des anglerboards.
> er hat ganz offiziell einen WERBEvertrag mit der boardführung und sein logo ist gross und deutlich im partnerforum vertreten.



wie kann ein solcher member,der ja offiziell als WERBEPARTNER ANGEMELDET ist (und dafür auch bezahlt !!!)hier im BOARD schleichwerbung machen??????

gerade ihr beruft euch doch in diesem konkreten fall des editierens auf DIE WERBEPARTNER DEREN INTERESSEN ZU SCHÜTZEN SEIEN !!!!
aber wen wollt ihr denn (wenn nicht günter,EUREN WERBEPARTNER) vor günters rezepten beschützen ????
sooooo schlecht kocht er nun auch wieder nicht 

na ja.......ich habe versucht das verhalten der mod`s auch in diesem fall zu verstehen..........
bisher habe ich alle entscheidungen verstanden,weil sie mit einem bisschen gesunden menschenverstand 
immer leicht zu verstehen waren.....
aber dieser fall von edit  übersteigt im moment anscheinend meine geistigen fähigkeiten......

gruss.....das scheinbardooffussel

P.s.bitte bitte bitte günter.......schreib weiter von den kanaren,denn deine beiträge waren es immer wert gelesen zu werden.
setzt du dich doch bitte auch nochmal von deiner seite aus (aber keinen link !!!!)mit den organisatoren in verbindung um diese verrückte thema aus der welt zu schaffen..............
petri heil nach fuerteventura...........


----------



## grünfüssler (13. November 2003)

ich glaube das ist der beste weg um die diskussion zu beenden...........
hier die rezepte des FISHBUSTER`S.....
Ein Wort zuvor:

Frischer Fisch ist nicht nur ein delikates Nahrungsmittel sondern hat auch einen hohen biologischen Wert. Er enthältProteine, die Vitamine A und B, Fette und Mineralsalze. Fischproteine sind denen des Fleisches ähnlich. Unter den Mineralsalzen finden sich u.a. Phospor (wichtig als Gehirnnahrung), Jod, Kalzium, Fluor und Eisen. Je nach Art beinhalten 100 g Fisch nur 70 bis 170 Kalorien. Bei tiefgefrorenem Fisch vermindert sich der Vitamin- und Proteingehalt im übrigen nicht. Beim Fischkauf ist zu beachten, daß der Fisch einen frischen Geruch nach Meerwasser und Algen hat. Wenn er einen amoniakhaltigen Geruch ausströmt, sollte man ihn zurückweisen. Der Körper des Fisches sollte glatt und fest, die Augen klar und transparent sein - nicht gebrochen und gelblich. Der Unterleib des Fisches sollte nicht aufgequollen sein und keine Flecken aufweisen. Die Schuppen sollten fest am Körper sitzen und glänzen. Frische Fische haben tiefrote Kiemen die nach Meerwasser riechen; solche mit blaßrötlichen oder gar grauen Kiemen gehören nicht in den Kochtopf!

Beim Ausnehmen sollten die Eingeweide glänzen und noch eine perlmuttfarbene Tönung besitzen. Bei gekauften Filets läßt sich die Frische dadurch prüfen, ob sie sich beim Zerschneiden fest und glatt erweisen und einen leichten regenbogenfarbigen Glanz widerspiegeln. Nach dem Schuppen und Ausnehmen sollte jeder Fisch gewaschen werden. Vor der weiteren Zubereitung ist er mit einem Tuch, das nicht mit einem Waschmittel behandelt wurde - besser ist Küchenpapier -, sorgfältig zu trocknen. Einmal getrocknet, sollte die weitere Verarbeitung unmittelbar darauf beginnen. Für die Aufbewahrung im Kühlschrank empfiehlt es sich, den Fisch in ein mit Essig angefeuchtetes Tuch zu wickeln.


----------



## grünfüssler (13. November 2003)

rezepte: Aal in Rotwein

Zutaten f. 4 Pers.:
1 kg frischen Aal,
2 Zwiebeln,
1 Möhre,
2 St. Staudensellerie,
3-4 Knoblauchzehen,
4 EL Olivenöl,
3 EL Tomatenmark,
1/2 l Rotwein,
2-3 Thymianzweige,
Lorbeerblätter,
Petersilie,
1 Zweig Rosmarin.

Zubereitung: Den ausgenommenen Aal waschen, häuten und in ca. 4-5 cm lange Stücke teilen. Das Gemüse und den Knoblauch würfeln und mit den Kräutern im Olivenöl anbraten. Das Tomatenmark unterrühren und den Rotwein dazugießen. Mit Salz und Pfeffer würzen und 20 min. köcheln lassen. Als Beilage gibt es Bandnudeln und frischen Salat, anstatt Nudeln kann man auch knuspriges Baguett nehmen. Dazu trinkt man einen Rotwein.

Meeraal in Milch

1 Mittelstück vom Meeraal (ca. 1 kg),
Butter zum Einfetten der Form,
500 g Kartoffeln,
1 mittelgroße Zwiebel,
Salz und Pfeffer,
1 L Milch,
Blüten und Blätter der Kapuzinerkresse

Aal enthäuten und in kleine rechteckige oder runde Scheiben schneiden. Feuerfeste Form mit der Butter einfetten und die Stücke hineinlegen. Die fein geschnittenen Kartoffeln und Zwiebeln hinzugeben. Gut würzen und die Milch zugießen. Die Form in den Ofen stellen und bei 170 Grad 90 Minuten lang garen. Mit der Kapuzinerkresse garnieren.

Angelote - Meerengel im Römertopf

4 Scheiben Meerengel,
Salz und Pfeffer,
Butter,
3 Tomaten, in Scheiben geschnitten,
1 grüne Paprikaschote, entkernt und in Scheiben geschnitten,
2 Esslöffel Zitronensaft,
2 Eier,
2 Esslöffel Mehl.

Fischstücke würzen und in den gebutterten Römertopf legen, mit Butterflocken bestreuen und mit Tomaten- und Paprikascheiben bedecken, mit Zitronensaft übergießen und bei 180 Grad ungefähr 25 Minuten backen. Eier und Mehl gut verrühren, über den Fisch geben und weitere 15 Minuten überbacken.


----------



## grünfüssler (13. November 2003)

rezepte: Gebratener Barrakuda

1 kg Barrakudafleisch, entgrätet und in Stücke gehackt,
180 ml Öl,
3 Knoblauchzehen, kleingeschnitten ,
6 kleine Zwiebeln, kleingeschnitten,
Salz und Pfeffer,
Fischfond zum Würzen,
1 Teelöffel Zucker,
50 g Möhren, feingeschnitten,
50 g weißer Rettich, feingeschnitten,
4 kleine Lauchstangen in kleinen Stücken,
2 Eier.

Zuerst Knoblauch und Zwiebeln in heißem Öl anbraten. Fisch, Salz, Fischfond und Zucker hinzugeben. Sobald der Fisch gegart ist, Möhren und Rettichscheiben und unmittelbar darauf dann auch noch die Lauchstücke und verquirlten Eier zufügen. Einige Minuten rühren, nachwürzen und servieren.

Besugo mit Äpfeln (für 4 Personen)

1 großer Besugo, ca. 1 1/2 kg,
1 kg Äpfel (Reinetten),
1 Topf Yoghurt,
12 EL trockenen Apfelwein,
3 TL französischer Kräutersenf,
Salz und Pfeffer,
etwas Butter zum Einfetten der Form.

Form gut einfetten und mit den geschälten und in Scheiben geschnittenen Äpfeln bedecken. Den Apfelwein auf kleiner Flamme erhitzen und über die Apfelscheiben gießen. Form mit Aluminiumpapier abdecken und 15 Minuten lang im heißen Ofen kochen. Den Yoghurt mit Senf verrühren und mit Salz und Pfeffer abschmecken. Den gereinigten und geschuppten Fisch über die gekochten Äpfel legen und mit der Mischung aus Yoghurt und Senf übergießen. Die Form noch einmal für ungefähr eine halbe Stunde in den Ofen schieben, bis die Augen des Besugo eine weiße Färbung erhalten.

Bocinegro mit Fenchelkraut und trockenem Weißwein

Benötigte Zutaten:
1 kg Bocinegro,
frisches Fenchelkraut, 1 Sträußchen frischer Thymian,
30 g Butter,
etwas Salz und Pfeffer,
220 ml trockener Weißwein,
1 Esslöffel Olivenöl,
einige Tomatenscheiben,
dünne Scheiben einer halben Zitrone.

Zubereitung:
Der ausgenommene und gewaschene Fisch wird sorgfältig abgetrocknet und auf der Oberseite mehrfach bis zum Rückgrat eingeschnitten. In die Einschnitte wird frisches Fenchelkraut gesteckt. Die Innenseite des Fisches wird mit Butter ausgestrichen, mit Salz und Pfeffer gewürzt und der Thymian hinzugefügt. Der Fisch wird dann mit der Unterseite auf den Grillrost im Ofen gelegt und mit Weißwein und Olivenöl übergossen. Der austretende Saft soll in einer Fettpfanne, die sich unter dem Rost befindet oder auf der der Grillrost als Aufsatz ruht, aufgefangen werden. Man gebe die Tomatenscheiben in die Fettpfanne und lege die Zitronenscheiben auf den Fisch, der bei 180 Grad je nach Größe 15 bis 25 Minuten garen und von Zeit zu Zeit mit dem Saft übergossen werden soll. Letzteren dann zum Schluß als Sauce zusammen mit dem Fisch servieren.


----------



## grünfüssler (13. November 2003)

rezepte: Bonito á la Asturiana
- Traditionelles Weihnachtsmahl -

800 g Pelamidenfleisch,
grobes Meersalz,
Mehl,
100 ml Olivenöl,
500 g Zwiebeln in Scheiben,
2 Knoblauchzehen, gehackt,
2 Petersilienstengel, gehackt,
ein Spritzer Essig,
1/2 Teelöffel Cayennepfeffer oder Paprika,
Salz.
100 ml Hühnerbouillon.
mehrere Streifen rote Paprikaschoten.

Das Fischfleisch in 2 cm dicke Steaks zerschneiden und mit grobem Salz würzen, in Mehl panieren und in heißem Öl auf beiden Seiten goldbraun braten. In einer niedrigen feuerfesten Form warm stellen. Öl durch ein Sieb geben und darin Zwiebeln, Knoblauch und Petersilie zart anbräunen. Essig und Paprikapulver hinzugeben, mit Salz würzen und Bouillon zugießen. Sauce über den Fisch gießen und bei 180 Grad ungefähr 20 Minuten lang garen. Mit Paprikastreifen garnieren und servieren.

Gebratene Sardellen

Die Fische ausnehmen und die Köpfe entfernen. Nicht mit Wasser abwaschen, sondern mit einem saugfähigem Küchenpapier säubern. Mit Salz bestreuen und für eine Stunde ruhen lassen. Danach mit Mehl bestäuben, etwas abschütteln. Soviel in eine Pfanne mit reichlichem und sehr heißem Olivenöl geben, bis daß der Boden bedeckt ist. Wenn sie goldbraun sind, werden die Sardellen mit einem Schaumlöffel herausgehoben und in eine Schüssel gelegt, die mit Küchenpapier abgedeckt wird.

Gekochte Caballa

Man legt die vorbereiteten Fische in einen kochend sprudelnden Sud, der 10 Minuten vorgekocht aus 1 L Wasser, etwas Salz, einem halben Glas trockenem Weißwein, Zwiebel, Selleriescheibe, Petersilie, Gewürznelke und Pfefferkörnern besteht. Man läßt den Sud nochmal aufwallen und die Fische dann bei schwacher Hitze garziehen. Als Garnitur serviert man Zitronenscheiben, Salzkartoffeln und zerlassene Butter.

Caballa vom Grill

Die vorbereiteten, ausgewaschenen und abgetrockneten Fische auf der ganzen Rückenlänge einschneiden, außen mit Zitronensaft, innen mit etwas Salz und Pfeffer einreiben, dann außen und innen mit Öl bestreichen und in Aluminiumfolie eingewickelt bei mittlerer Glut auf dem Grill garbraten. Man serviert sie mit einer Mischung aus frischer Butter, feingehackter Petersilie, Salz, Pfeffer und etwas Zitronensaft.

Caballas con tomate

1200 g Caballas (für 4 Pers.),
1 bis 1 1/2 kg Tomaten,
4 Zwiebeln,
4 Knoblauchzehen,
1 Esslöffel zerhackte Petersilie,
1 Teelöffel Essig,
1 Lorbeerblatt,
etwas Oregano,
10 Esslöffel trockenen Weißwein,
1 Teelöffel Zucker,
Mehl zum Panieren und Öl zum Backen.

Die Flossen und Köpfe abschneiden, ausnehmen und säubern und die Fische in Stücke schneiden. Leicht salzen. 8 Esslöffel Öl in eine Kasserolle geben und in dem Öl die zerstückelten Zwiebeln andünsten. Die Tomaten einige Sekunden in sehr heißes Wasser geben, abziehen und die Kerne entfernen. Die zerstückelten Tomaten mit den gedünsteten Zwiebeln vermischen, zerdrückten Knoblauch, das Lorbeerblatt, den Oregano, den Zucker und etwas Salz und Pfeffer hinzugeben. Bei ständigem Umrühren auf dem Feuer zu Pürree eindicken lassen. Währenddessen die Fischstücke in Mehl panieren und im Öl auf beiden Seiten goldbraun backen. Dem fertigen Tomatenpürree den Wein zufügen, umrühren und die Fischstücke in diese Sauce legen. Mit Salz würzen und noch einmal für 10 Minuten auf das Feuer geben.

Cabrillas almendras

2-4 Cabrillas,
Salz, Pfeffer,
Mehl,
Öl,
1 große Zwiebel,
2-3 Knoblauchzehen,
100 g geschälte Mandeln, grob gehackt,
1/2 Bund Petersilie,
einige Safranfäden,
1 dl Weißwein,
1 dl Wasser.

Cabrillas putzen, salzen, pfeffern und einmehlen. In einer Pfanne reichlich Öl erhitzen und die Fische auf beiden Seiten braten. Nicht zu früh umdrehen, weil sie sonst an der Pfanne kleben bleiben. In eine Bratform legen. In derselben Pfanne nacheinander die kleingeschnittenen Zwiebel und den in einem Mörser zerstoßenen Knoblauch anbraten und weiterdünsten. Zu den Fischen geben. Öl in einem extra Pfännchen erhitzen und die Mandeln darin rösten. Vorsicht, sie werden ganz plötzlich braun. Die kleingehackte Petersilie und den Safran hinzugeben und mit dem Wein und dem Wasser aufgießen. Über den Fisch geben und kurz aufkochen lassen. Danach die Hitze zurückdrehen und noch etwas köcheln lassen. Als Beilage zum Aufnehmen der Soße empfiehlt sich: Salzkartoffeln oder Reis.


----------



## grünfüssler (13. November 2003)

Calamares auf Reis

4 Calamares, je 250 g
100 g Räucherschinken
2 abgezogene Tomaten
1 Zwiebel
2 Knoblauchzehen
2-3 Teelöffel Olivenöl
Salz, Pfeffer und Petersilie.

Die Fische säubern. Tentakel, Schinken und Tomaten fein hacken und mit Salz, Pfeffer und gehackter Petersilie gut vermischen. Die Fische damit füllen, jedoch nicht zu voll, und mit Zahnstochern verschließen. Gehackte Zwiebel und zerdrückte Knoblauchzehen in heißem Öl andünsten. Die gefüllten Fische hinzugeben und bei mittlerer Hitze20 Minuten lang garen. Wenn nötig etwas Wasser oder trockenen Weißwein zugießen. Auf Reisbett servieren.

Kalamare mit Rotwein - Calamares en su tinta

Zutaten für sechs Personen:
1 kg kleine frische Kalamare
Salz
30 cl trockener Rotwein
3 El. Olivenöl
1 Knoblauchzehe, leicht zerdrückt
3 mittelgrosse Zwiebeln, gehackt
90 g Mandeln, blanchiert
15 cl Fumet (Fischbrühe) oder Wasser
frisch gemahlener Pfeffer

Zubereitung:
Die Haut am Rücken des Kalamare aufschneiden und das Kalkblatt herausziehen. Die Finger in Salz tauchen, damit sie den Kalmar besser fassen können. Die äussere Haut der Kalamare entfernen und vorsichtig den Tintenbeutel herausholen. Die Tinte in eine Schale giessen, mit 3 EL Wein vermischen und zur späteren Verwendung beiseite stellen. Tintenbeutel und Eingeweide entfernen. Die Kalamare gründlich waschen, das Innere nach aussen kehren, die Augen mit einer scharfen Schere abschneiden und die Kalamare nochmals waschen. Köpfe und Tentakel abschneiden und kleinhacken, die Körper in Ringe schneiden. Den restlichen Wein über das Kalamarefleisch giessen und stehenlassen. Das Öl erhitzen; den Knoblauch darin braunbraten und dann entfernen. Anschliessend die Zwiebel darin weich braten, sie dann herausnehmen und beiseite stellen. Das Kalamarefleisch abtropfen lassen, die Marinade aufbewahren. Die Kalamare unter ständigem Rühren 2 bis 3 Minuten im Öl braten. Dann Zwiebeln, Mischung aus Tinte und Wein, Marinade, Mandeln, Funet sowie Salz und Pfeffer hinzufügen. Den Deckel auflegen und eine Stunde bei schwacher Hitze simmern lassen. Mit gekochtem Reis servieren.

Gefüllter Tintenfisch, asiatisch.

12 kleine Tintenfische, 3 bis 5 cm lang
250 g Mett
4 TL gehackte Knoblauchzehen
Salz und Pfeffer
2 TL Koreanderwurzel und -blätter
ein halber Ltr. Fischbrühe
2 TL ungekochter Reis
2 EL eingeweichte und geschnittene chinesische Pilze

Tintenfische waschen, Tintenbeutel entfernen. Gehacktes Mett mit 2 TL Knoblauch, Salz, Pfeffer und zerstoßener Koreanderwurzel mischen. Masse in die Tintenfische füllen und diese gar dünsten. Fischbrühe aufkochen, zerstoßenen Reis und Pilze hineingeben und 10 Minuten kochen. Je 3 Tintenfische in eine Suppentasse geben, heiße Suppe darübergießen und mit dem restlichen Knoblauch, den man in heißem Öl zuvor braun geröstet hat, Pfeffer und Koreanderblätter bestreuen.

Tintenfisch fritiert mit Bananenschnitten

450 g frischer Tintenfisch, gesälubert und vorbereitet
2 große Knoblauchzehen; sehr fein gehackt
2 Tl. Nuoc Mam Sauce; nach Wunsch
2 El. frischer Dill; gehackt
Schwarzer Pfeffer
Maismehl
Pflanzenöl; zum Fritieren

Nuoc Cham Sauce

2 kleine Knoblauchzehen; zerdrückt
1 kleine Rote Chilischote; entkernt und fein gehackt
25 g Zucker
2 El. frischer Limonen- oder Zitronensaft
50 ml Apfel- oder Weinessig
50 ml Nuoc Mam Sauce; oder Maggi Flüssigwürze
1 El. Wasser

Bananenschnitten
1 Ei
25 g feiner Zucker
1 Reife Banane; geschällt und zerdrückt
50 g Mehl
1 Tl. Backpulver
Pflanzenöl zum Braten

Teig
100 g Mehl
1 Spur Salz
1 Spur gemahlener Zimt
ein verschlagenes Ei
150 g Milch

Zubereitung
Zuerst die Bananenschnitten zubereiten. Für den Teig Mehl und Salz vermischen. Zimt, Ei und Milch miteinander verrühren; Mehl-Salz-Mischung hinzufügen. Mit dem Schneebesen gründlich vermischen. Im Kühlschrank im unteren Fach mindestens 30 Minuten ruhen lassen. Ei und dann Zucker zur Banane geben; dabei ständig mit dem Schneebesen schlagen. Mehl und Backpulver dazugeben und glattrühren. Die Mischung eßlöffelweise in den Teig tauchen. Öl erhitzen und die Bananenschnitten einzeln braten. Beiseite stellen. Nuoc Cham Sauce zubereiten. Knoblauch, Chilischote, Zucker, Limonen- oder Zitronensaft, Essig, Nuoc Mam Sauce und Wasser in eine Küchenmaschine geben und etwa 30 Sekunden mischen, bis sich der Zucker aufgelöst hat. Beiseite stellen. Tintenfisch vorsichtig auseinanderziehen, so daß sich Kopf und Körper trennen. Die Tentakel abschneiden und in kleine Stücke hacken. Kopf wegwerfen. Tintenfisch unter kaltem Wasser abspülen und den Körper in Ringe schneiden. Tintenfischringe, gehackte Tentakel, Knoblauch, Nuoc Mam Sauce, Dill und schwarzer Pfeffer in eine Schüssel geben und den Fisch 30 Minuten darin marinieren. Ringe und Tentakel in Maismehl wälzen; überschüssiges Mehl abschütteln. Öl erhitzen, bis es raucht. Mehrere Tintenfischstücke gleichzeitig hinein geben und etwa eine Minute fritieren, bis sie goldbraun sind. Auf Küchenpapier abtropfen lassen. Auf einem Servierteller Bananenschnitten ringförmig anordnen, den fritierten Tintenfisch in der Mitte aufhäufen. Heiß servieren. Die Nuoc Cham Sauce wird separat dazu gereicht.

Cantarero con salsa almendra

800 g Cantarero, gesäubert
Mehl,
4 EL Olivenöl
120 g geröstete Mandeln
4 Tomaten,
2 Hühnerleber
120 ml Sherry.

Den Fisch zerschneiden (je Person zwei Stücke), im zuvor gewürzten Mehl panieren, im Olivenöl dann hellbraun anbraten. Die Mandeln zerreiben. Die abgezogenen halbierten Tomaten und die Hühnerleber kurz grillen, im Mixer klein hacken, Sherry zugeben und nochmals durchmixen. Den Fisch in eine feuerfeste Form legen, die Sauce übergießen und beides zugedeckt 30 Minuten bei schwacher Flamme garen.

Thailändischer Gallo

750 g Fisch, enthäutet,
2 Kokosnüsse,
2 Stück Galgant (chin.Wurzel),
10 Stengel Zitronengras,
12 kleine Zwiebeln,
1 großer Knoblauch,
10 Chilischoten,
5 Kaffir-Zitronenblätter.

Fisch in ziemlich große Stücke schneiden. Kokosfleisch reiben, mit Wasser vermischen und durch ein Leintuch pressen, bis man 1/4 L dicke Kokossahne erhält. Die Kokosraspeln noch einmal mit Wasser vermischen. Alsdann hieraus 1 1/4 L dünne Kokossahne zubereiten. Diese in einem Topf erhitzen, den Fisch hinzugeben und mit Salz würzen. Galgant in kleine Stücke, das Zitronengras in ca. 2 cm lange Stücke schneiden und klopfen, damit sich das Aroma voll entfaltet. Beides in den Topf geben. Zwiebeln und Knoblauch schälen, zerdrücken und zusammen mit den Chilischoten hinzufügen. Die Garzeit dauert je nach Größe des Fisches ca. 15 Minuten. Dicke Kokossahne und die Zitronenblätter hinzugeben, aufwallen lassen und heiß vom Feuer servieren.

Gambas mit Knoblauch

Zutaten
2 Gambaschwänze (roh)(bis 4)
Olivenöl
Butter (etwas)
3 Knoblauchzehen (besser mehr)
Peperoni (rot, etwas)
Peperoni (grün, etwas)
Petersilie (sehr viel)
Pfeffer
Salz
Zitrone Zubereitung:
Öl und Butter zusammen in einer Pfanne erhitzen, Knoblauch fein hacken, Peperoni in dünne Scheiben schneiden und beides in die Pfanne geben. Auf kleiner Hitze kurz andünsten. Die gewaschenen, abgetrockneten Gambas dazugeben und je 2 min. von beiden Seiten dünsten. Petersilie sehr fein hacken, dazugeben, und weitere ca. 2 Minuten dünsten. Salzen und pfeffern und die Gambas zusammen mit frischen Zitronenscheiben heiss servieren. Wichtig: Die Hitze muss beim Dünsten so niedrig sein, dass der Knoblauch auf keinen Fall schwarz und damit bitter wird.

* Quelle: WDR-Hobbythek, Hobbytip 153, 03/88

Gedünsteter Hai in Tomatensauce

4 Steaks oder Filets vom kleinen Hai,
4 Tomaten,
2 kleine Zwiebeln,
1 Prise Salz,
2 Lorbeerblätter,
1 Zitrone in dünnen Scheiben,
4 EL Olivenlöl,
4 EL gehackte Petersilie.

Tomaten und Zwiebeln sehr fein hacken, in einer großen Pfanne mit Wasser bedecken und zu einem recht dicken Brei verkochen. Vom Feuer nehmen und Salz, Lorbeerblätter, den größeren Teil der Zitronenscheiben und Olivenöl hinzugeben. Den Fisch darauflegen und mit den restlichen Zitronen und einer dicken Schicht Petersilie bedecken. Zugedeckt bei nicht zu starker Hitze 20 Minuten lang garen. Mit Worcestersauce oder anderen Zutaten variierbar.

Gegrillte würzige Hai-Steaks (vier Portionen)

1 Pfund Hai Filets (3/4 Zoll dick)
1/4 Tasse gehackte Petersilie
1 Teelöffel getrocknetes Basilikum
2 Esslöffel Meeresfrüchte- oder Chili-Sauce
1/3 Tasse Zitronensaft
1 Esslöffel gehacktes frisches Basilikum oder zerdrückter Knoblauch
1 Esslöffel leichte Soja-Sauce

Die Haifischfilets in einen Plastikbeutel legen. Zitronensaft, Petersilie, Basilikum, Knoblauch, Chili-Sauce und Soja-Sauce hinzufügen. Den Beutel zubinden und für mindestens eine Stunde kühlen, aber nicht länger als 8 Stunden. Den Fisch aus dem Beutel nehmen und die Marinade aufbewahren. Den Fisch auf den vorher bereits erhitzten Bratrost legen, ungefähr 3 Zoll über der Holzkohle, und 3 -5 Minuten anbraten. Die Filets umdrehen und die Oberseite mit der Marinade bepinseln und weitere 5 - 8 Minuten braten bis die Fischfilets durch sind. Den Rest der Marinade aufkochen, bis sie zur Hälfte reduziert ist, und über die Filets gießen die darauf sogleich serviert werden.


----------



## grünfüssler (13. November 2003)

rezepte: Gegrillter Hai auf mexikanische Art

1 1/2 Pfund Hai Steaks - oder anderer Fisch mit festem Fleisch
1/3 Tasse Limonensaft
3 Zehen zerdrückter Knoblauch
>
Übertragung unterbrochen
1/4 Tasse Bier
1 Esslöffel gehackte Petersilie
1/2 Teelöffel Kreuzkümmel
2 Teelöffel Dijon Senf
1/4 Teelöffel Salz
Pfeffer nach Geschmack

Sauce (siehe unten)
1 reife Avocado, in Scheiben geschnitten

Sauce:
2 Tomaten; geschält, entkernt und grob gehackt
1/4 Tasse gehackte rote Zwiebeln
3 Esslöffel gewürfelte grüner Chilischoten
2-3 Spritzer flüssige scharfe Chili-Sauce
Salz nach Geschmack

Den Hai mit kaltem Wasser abspülen, mit Papierhandtücher trocken tupfen und beiseite legen. Die übrigen Zutaten außer der Sauce und Avocado über den Hai gießen. Zudecken und im Kühlschrank für 1 Stunde in der Marinade stehen lassen, dabei einmal umdrehen. Während der Hai mariniert wird, die Sauce zubereiten: alle Zutaten gut vermischen (es ergibt ca. 1-1/4 Tassen Sauce). Bei Zimmertemperatur oder im Kühlschrank für 15-20 Minuten stehen lassen bis sich das Aroma entwickelt hat. Die Marinade vom Hai abschütten und den Fisch auf den gut eingefetteten Rost ca. 4-5 Zoll über die Glut legen. 4 4 -5 Minuten grillen; mit Fett und mit der Marinade begießen und umdrehen. Weitere 4-5 Minuten grillen bis der Hai gar ist, was sich mit der Gabel prüfen lässt. Mit den Avocado-Scheiben und der Sauce anrichten und servieren. Ergibt 4 Portionen.

Variation: auftragen auf getoastete Sandwiches mit Mayonnaise, Salat, Avocado und der Sauce.

Gebackene Herreras

( für 4 Personen):

4 Fische zu je 200 g
1 Knoblauchzehe
4 Sardellenfilets in Öl
2 Oliven
etwas Zitronensaft
Mehl, Öl, Salz und Pfeffer

Flossen und die Schwanzflosse abschneiden, schuppen, ausnehmen und gut reinigen. Die Knoblauchzehen in einem Mörser mit Salz zerdrücken, die vier zerschnittenen Sardellen zufügen und ebenfalls zerdrücken, desweiteren die entkernten Oliven. Solange alles verreiben, bis eine homogene Paste entsteht, in die man etwas Pfeffer und einige Tropfen Zitronensaft gibt. Alles gut umrühren. Die Fische werden innen und außen mit dieser Paste bestrichen. Eine Stunde ruhen lassen. Reichlich Öl in einer Pfanne erhitzen. Die Fische einzeln in Mehl wälzen und sie dann jeweils sofort in die Pfanne geben. Die Herreras sollen auf beiden Seiten goldbraun gebacken werden. Nach dem Abtropfen des Öls die Fische in eine Schüssel geben, die mit einem saugfähigen Papier abgedeckt wird, bis alle Fische gebacken sind.

Lisas - Meeräschen à la Charentaise

4 Meeräschen von je 200-250 g
4 Knoblauchzehen
2 EL gehackte Petersilie
120 g Butter
Salz und Pfeffer
140 g Tomatenpüree
2 Thymianzweige
1 Lorbeerblatt
einige Gewürznelken
100 ml trockenen Weißwein
3 EL geriebener Käse

1 L Wasser mit den Gewürzen aufkochen lassen; die Fische hineingeben und 10 Minuten zugedeckt pochieren, herausnehmen und abtropfen lassen. Inzwischen die mit Knoblauch und Petersilie verührte Butter in einer Pfanne zergehen lassen und mit Tomatenpüree mischen. Fische nebeneinander in eine feuerfeste Form legen, mit Sauce und Wein übergießen und mit Käse bestreuen. Die Fische 15 Minuten bei 180 Grad überbacken.

Listado - Gebratene Bonitosteaks, westindisch.

4 Steaks von je 2 cm Dicke
60 g Mehl
1 EL Currypulver
Salz und Pfeffer
120 ml Kokos- oder Pflanzenöl

Für die Marinade:
1/2 TL Salz
1 EL geriebene Ingwerwurzel
1/2 fein gehackte Zwiebel
3 fein gehackte Frühlingszwiebeln
1 gehackte Knoblauchzehe
1/4 TL Tabasco-Sauce

Marinade anrühren, Fischsteaks damit einreiben und über Nacht einziehen lassen. Mehl, Curry, Salz und Pfeffer mischen und die Fischsteaks am nächsten Tag darin panieren. Abschütteln. Den Boden einer schweren Pfanne mit mindestens 0,25 cm Öl bedecken und dieses erhitzen, bis es heiß ist, aber noch nicht raucht. Steaks in die Pfanne legen, die weder verschoben noch geschüttelt werden darf. Dies bindet Mehl und Säfte und läßt die Außenseite des Fisches knusprig werden. Nach 3 bis 4 Minuten prüfen, ob der Fisch nicht in der Pfanne klebt. Steaks dann wenden und ein paar Minuten weiterbraten. Eine gute Beilage sind Kroketten, die man aus der übriggebliebenen Marinade mit Mehl vermischt zu Bällchen formt und diese zusammen mit dem Fisch brät.

Dorada in Tomatensauce

1250 g Dorada (ein oder zwei Fische),
60 g Butter,
eine fein gehackte Zwiebel,
4 entkernte und abgezogene Tomaten,
2 EL gehackte Petersilie,
Salz und Pfeffer,
150 ml trockener Weißwein

Den ausgenommenen, geschuppten und gewaschenen Fisch trocken tupfen und in vier Stücke schneiden. Butter, Zwiebel, die grob zerschnittenen Tomaten und Petersilie in eine feuerfeste Form geben, mit Salz und Pfeffer würzen. Die Fischstücke darauf legen, mit dem Wein übergießen und mit Aluminiumfolie locker bedecken. Ungefähr 20 Minuten bei 180 Grad garen und den Fisch nach der Hälfte der Garzeit wenden. Der Bratensatz kann mit einer Mischung aus Fischfond mit klein gehackten gekochten Gambas und einer guten Hühnerbrühe verfeinert werden (ca. 10 Minuten unter Rühren eindicken lassen und dann durch ein Sieb streichen). Den derweil warmgestellten Fisch zusammen mit der nun korallenroten Sauce servieren.

Merluza en Salsa Verde
4 dicke Steaks vom Seehecht
1 Zitrone
Olivenöl
4 Knoblauchzehen
3 Kartoffeln in feinen Scheiben
1 EL Mehl
1 Lorbeerblatt
4 EL gehackte Petersilie

Die gewaschenen und trockengetupften Steaks mit Zitrone beträufeln. Im Tontopf 2 bis 3 EL Olivenöl erhitzen, Knoblauchzehen darin bräunen, herausnehmen und in einen Mörser geben. Kartoffelscheiben leicht anbraten, Topf vom Feuer nehmen, Mehl, ca. 120 ml Wasseorbeerblatt hinzugeben. Einige Minuten weiterkochen lassen, bis die Kartoffelscheiben weich sind. Fischsteaks salzen, in den Topf legen und die mit einigen Tropfen Wasser im Mörser zerstoßenen Knoblauchzehen und Petersilie hinzufügen. Während des Garens den Topf ab und zu schütteln. In 20 bis 30 Minuten ist das Gericht fertig und wird im Tontopf aufgetragen. Die grüne Sauce kann man vor dem Servieren noch mit frischen Petersilienzweigen garnieren.

Lenguado - Seezungenröllchen in Dillsauce auf finnische Art
(Tilliliemessäkeitetytlalakääryleet)

800 g Seezungenfilets,
1 1/4 EL Salz,
9 EL frischer Dill,
2 TL Weinessig,
2-3 EL Mehl

Filets waschen, trockentupfen, mit 1 TL Salz und 3 TL Dill bestreuen, aufrollen und mit Zahnstochern feststecken. Einen großen Topf so mit Wasser füllen, daß die Fischröllchen bedeckt sein werden, restliches Salz, 2 EL Dill und den Essig hinzuschütten und zum Kochen bringen. Hitze drosseln, die Fischröllchen hineingeben und ca. 10 Minuten simmern, bis sie gar sind. Fischröllchen auf einer vorgewärmten Platte anrichten. Von der durchgesiebten Kochflüssigkeit 100 ml mit Mehl zu einer geschmeidigen Paste verrühren. Brühe erneut aufkochen lassen und die Paste einrühren. Unter ständigem Rühren die Sauce so lange kochen, bis sie cremig ist und nicht mehr nach Mehl schmeckt. Restlichen Dill hinzugeben und die Sauce über die Fischröllchen gießen.

Mero - Gebratener Zackenbarsch mit Sauce Béarnaise
- Mero asado con salsa bearnesa
(für 4 Personen)

Zubereitungszeit: etwa 4 Stunden.
Zutaten:
4 gute Scheiben vom Zackenbarsch,
1 Eßlöffel Öl,
1 Teelöffel Senf,
1 geschälte und zerkleinerte Knoblauchzehe,
1 Eßlöffel kleingehackter Petersilie,
Saft einer halben Zitrone und einer halben Apfelsine,
Salz und Pfeffer,
Sauce Béarnaise

Eine Marinade aus den gut gemischten Zutaten bereiten. Die Fischscheiben darin für 2 Stunden ziehen lassen und hin und wieder umdrehen. Den Ofen auf hoher Stufe erhitzen. Die durchtränkten Scheiben mitsamt der Marinade in eine Kasserolle geben und in den Ofen schieben. Während der Garzeit von 2 Stunden die Scheiben von Zeit zu Zeit wenden. Den fertigen Fisch aus dem Ofen nehmen und mit der Sauce Béarnaise servieren.


----------



## grünfüssler (13. November 2003)

rezepte: Vieja sancochadas

Nach dem Säubern des Fisches wird er in Salzwasser gekocht. Wenn er gar ist, kann man die Haut mit den Schuppen leicht abheben. Er wird alsdann mit etwas Öl und Essig oder einem aus grünem Pfeffer zubereiteten mildem Mojo gewürzt und mit Papas arrugadas" serviert.

Vieja a la espalda

Der Fisch wird gewaschen und den Rücken entlang mitsamt dem Kopf aufgeschnitten. Den Fisch aufklappen und gut abtrocknen. Im Mörser zwei Knoblauchzehen in etwas Meersalz zerstoßen, den Saft einer halben Zitrone zugeben und die Innenseite des Fisches damit einreiben. In heißem Öl zunächst die Innenseite des Fisches knusprig anbraten, dann umdrehen und auch die Rückseite braten. In einer zweiten, kleineren Pfanne vier in Scheiben zerschnittene Knoblauchzehen in Öl bräunen und über die fertige Vieja gießen. Mit Petersilie garnieren und mit „Papas arrugadas" servieren. Als Beilage empfiehlt sich ein Salat aus Tomaten und den wohlschmeckenden milden Lanzarote-Zwiebeln. Der vom Rücken her aufgeklappte Fisch (espalda = Rücken) wird aus seiner Haut heraus verzehrt und braucht deshalb vorher nicht geschuppt zu werden.

Lubina - Seewolf "Bohemien"

Zutaten:
2 Stück Seewolf (a 500 g),
Saft von 2 Zitronen,
4 Schalotten,
1 grüne Paprikaschote,
1 rote Paprikaschote,
3 El. Olivenöl,
1 Tl. Salz,
1/2 Tl. zerstossener schwarzer Pfeffer,
200 g durchwachsener Speck (dünne Scheiben),
750 ml Riesling,
6 Tomaten.

Zubereitung:
Den küchenfertigen Fisch innen und außen waschen, trockentupfen, mit Zitronensaft beträufeln und ca. 1 Minute ruhen lassen. Die Zwiebeln schälen und in Ringe schneiden. Die Paprikaschoten halbieren, putzen und in Streifen schneiden. Den Backofen auf 180 - 190 Grad Celsius vorheizen. Das Öl in einer feuerfesten Form erhitzen, die Zwiebelringe und Paprikaschoten unter Umwenden ca. 5 Minuten anschwitzen. Den Seewolf innen und außen mit dem Salz und Pfeffer einreiben und auf das Gemüse legen. Die Speckscheiben dachziegelartig auf den Fisch legen, die Hälfte des Rieslings zugießen und den Fisch ca. 45 Minuten im Backofen garen. Während der Garzeit nach und nach den restlichen Weißwein hinzugießen. Die Tomaten mit heißem Wasser überbrühen, häuten, vierteln, Stengelansätze entfernen und 10 Minuten vor dem Ende der Garzeit um den Fisch legen.

Gefüllter Seewolf, gegrillt und mit Thymian flambiert
- Loup de Mer Farci, Grillé et Flambé à la Farigoulette

1,5 kg Seewolf, geschuppt und gesäubert
Salz und schwarzer Pfeffer
4 EL Estragonsenf
4 EL kalte Tomatensauce
2 Tomaten in dünnen Scheiben
1 Zwiebel in dünen Scheiben
2 Bund Farigoulette (wilder Thymian)
4 EL Olivenöl
2 TL Weinessig etwas Brandy nach gusto

Fisch wie gewöhnlich würzen, Bauchhöhle mit der Hälfte des Senfs und der gesamten Tomatensauce ausstreichen, die Hälfte der Tomaten- und Zwiebelscheiben und einen Bund Thymian hineingeben. Entlang der Fischflanken zwei bis drei Einschnitte vornehmen, die bis zum Rückgrat gehen. Mit dem restlichen Senf ausstreichen und wechselweise die restlichen Tomaten- und Zwiebelscheiben hineinstecken. Fisch mit der Hälfte des Olivenöls und des Essigs bepinseln und auf jeder Seite 4-5 Minuten über Holzkohle grillen. Er ist nun halb durch. Fisch in eine feuerfeste Form legen, mit restlichem Öl und Essigbeträufeln und bei 180 Grad 20-25 Minuten lang garen. Wiederholt mit dem austretendem Saft bepinseln. Fertigen Fisch auf einer vorgewärmten Platte anrichten und mit einem kurz zuvor im Herd erwärmten und angetrockneten Bund Thymian und Brandy flambieren.

Seeteufel-Ragout mit Gemüsen und Pilzen in Weisswein

Zutaten:
1 kg Seeteufel; ersatzweise Rotbarschfilet,
100 g durchwachsener Speck, schwach geräuchert,
150 g Champignons,
2 Schalotten,
1 Stange Staudensellerie,
das Weisse einer Lauchstange,
1 Karotte,
1 Bouquet garni; (Petersilie,Thymian, Lorbeerblatt),
500 ml trokener Weisswein,
40 g Butter,
1 Spur Zucker,
1 El. Mehl,
2 El. Speiseöl,
2 1/2 El. Crème fraîche,
Zitrone,
Salz, Pfeffer

Zubereitung:
Schalotte, Karotte, Sellerie, Lauch fein hacken und in einer Sauteuse 2-3 Minuten mit der Hällfte des Öls dünsten. Mit Mehl bestäuben und Wein angiessen. Bouquet garni, grob gemahlenen Pfeffer und Zucker hinzufügen. Ca. 20 Minuten ohne Deckel köcheln lassen. Inzwischen kleine Champignons (oder geviertelte grosse) vorbereiten. Klein gewürfelten Speck in etwas Öl auslassen und die Champignons darin anbraten und ca. 10 Minuten bei schwacher Hitze garen. Pfeffern und salzen. Die Gemüsebrühe durchsieben und eventl. auf Saucen-Konsistenz einkochen. Dabei ist zu berücksichtigen, dass der Fisch noch etwas Wasser abgibt. Fisch in grosse Stücke schneiden und in der Sauce pochieren (ziehen) lassen. Seeteufel ca. 8 Minuten, Rotbarsch ca. 5 Minuten lang. Speckwürfel und Champignons hinzufügen. Zum Schluss mit Crème fraîche, Salz, Pfeffer und Zitrone abschmecken.

Seezunge a la Nina Ruge

Zutaten:
4 frische Seezungenfilets, vom Fischhändler vorbereiten lassen,
750 g Blattspinat,
Saft von einer halben Zitrone,
2 Knoblauchzehen,
2 El. Weißwein, trocken,
2 El. Butter,
100 g geriebener Parmesankälse,
Salz, Pfeffer.

Für die Sosse:
1 Schalotte,
1 Tl. frischeThymianblätter oder 1/2 Tl. getrocknete,
2 El. Butter,
1/4 l Milch,
200 g Sahne,
2 Eigelb,
3 El. Parmesan, gerieben,
1 1/4 El. Mehl,
Salz, Pfeffer, frisch aus der Mühle.

Zubereitung:
Seezungenfilets leicht salzen und pfeffern, mit dem Zitronensaft beträufeln. Blattspinat verlesen, gründlich waschen und abtropfen lassen. Mit Weißwein, Salz und Pfeffer in einen Topf geben, erhitzen. Die Knoblauchzehen dazupressen. Topf zudecken und den Spinat zusammenfallen lassen. Für die Soße die Schalotten fein hacken, in einem Eßlöffel Butter glasig dünsten. Thymianblättchen einstreuen, 1/4 l Milch angießen, salzen und pfeffern. Kurz aufkochen, etwa fünf Minuten ziehen lassen. Backofen auf 200 °C vorheizen. In einem Topf einen Eßlöffel Butter schmelzen. Mehl einstreuen, unter Rühren anschwitzen lassen. Thymianmilch und 200g Sahne angießen, cremig einkochen. Soße vom Herd nehmen, 2 Eigelb und 3 Eßlöffel frisch geriebenen Parmesan unterrühren, mit Salz und Pfeffer würzen. Eine feuerfeste Form mit Butter ausstreichen. Mit einer Lage Spinat auslegen, dann die Seezungenfilets hineinlegen, restlichen Spinat darüber verteilen. Mit der Soße begießen, restliche Butter in Flöckchen darauf verteilen. Im vorgeheizten Backofen etwa 12 Minuten garen. Auf vorgewärmte Teller verteilen, mit frisch geriebenem Parmesan bestreuen und servieren.

Gegrillter Thunfisch

Olivenöl
Salz und Pfeffer
Mehl
Wasser
Essig

Frischer Thunfisch ist eine delikate Bereicherung der Küche. Auf Fischmärkten kann man Thunfisch in Scheiben von gewünschtem Gewicht kaufen. Das Fischstück läßt man eine Stunde in Wasser mit ganz wenig Essig liegen, trocknet es dann ab, entfernt die Haut, pfeffert und salzt. Entweder kann man den Fisch jetzt in einer Pfanne in Olivenöl braten, oder ihn wie die Fischer am Strand auf dem Rost bei mittlerer Glut grillieren, wobei man die Scheibe vorher mit Öl bestreicht. Man kann ihn aber auch in heißem Öl fritieren, dazu bestreicht man den Fisch zuerst mit Öl und wendet ihn dann in Mehl. Zum fertig gegarten Fisch reicht man Ailloli-Sauce.

Pejerrey - Blaubarsch mit Senfsosse und saurer Sahne

750 g Blaubarsch
3 EL Olivenöl
Saft einer halben Zitrone
3 EL gehackte Petersilie

Für die Sauce:
25 g Butter
15 g Mehl
1 EL Weisswein
1 EL Senf
2 kleine Ölsardinen, fein gehackt
2 EL Zitronensaft

Den ausgenommenen und enthäuteten Fisch mit Olivenöl und Zitronensaft einreiben, würzen, mit Petersilie bestreuen und mindestens eine Stunde ziehen lassen. Dabei die Marinade von Zeit zu Zeit erneut einreiben. Den Fisch grillen. Für die Sauce die Butter zerlassen, Mehl, 120 ml Wasser und Wein unterrühren. Senf und Sardinen hinzugeben, 3 bis 4 Minuten kochen, Zitronensaft hinzufügen und weitere 3 Minuten köcheln. Die Sauce wird zusammen mit dem Fisch serviert, saure Sahne wird als separate Beigabe gereicht.

Schwertfisch nach türkischer Art

750 g Schwertfischfleisch in Scheiben oder Steaks,
4 Tomaten,
4 EL Olivenöl,
2 TL Salz,
4 EL Fischbrühe oder Wasser.

Die Tomaten schälen, entkernen und hacken. Olivenöl in tiefer Pfanne erhitzen. Tomaten hinzugeben, salzen und unter häufigem Rühren 5 Minuten kochen. Die Hälfte der entstandenen Tomatensauce in eine feuerfeste Form geben. Fischstücke darauflegen und mit der restlichen Sauce übergießen. 4 EL Fischbrühe oder Wasser hinzufügen und das Gericht bei 180 Grad nicht abgedeckt 30-40 Minuten - je nach Größe des Fisches - garen.

Pulposalat

Für 4 Personen:

1 kg Pulpo,
2 Zitronen,
gehackte Petersilie,
125 ml Olivenöl,
Salz und Pfeffer
(ggf. 1 Zwiebel und 1 frische grüne Paprikaschote).

Den Pulpo gut säubern und ihn in eine feuerfeste Tonschüssel legen und mit kochendem Salzwasser übergießen bis er ganz bedeckt ist. Die Schüssel mit einem Deckel verschließen und bei niedriger Hitze kochen lassen. Durch Einstechen mit einer Gabel prüft man, ob der Pulpo gar ist (nach ungefähr 20 bis 30 Minuten je nach Größe). Man läßt ihn abtropfen und schneidet ihn in kleine Stücke, die man für 2 Stunden in eine Marinade aus Öl, Zitronensaft, Peffer und feingehackter Petersilie legt. Man kann den Salat auch mit Zwiebel- und Paprikastücken zubereiten.

Pulpo encebollados

Zeit: 1 Stunde.

Ein halbes Kilo Pulpo,
2 grosse Zwiebeln,
1 reife Tomate,
1 Täßchen Öl,
4 Löffel weißer Wein,
2 Knoblauchzehen,
1 Zweig Petersilie,
ein wenig Zimt,
Salz,
weißen Pfeffer.

Säubere den Pulpo und lege ihn in einen Schmortopf ohne Wasser. Würze leicht und gebe den Topf auf die Glut. Lasse den Pulpo in der sich lösenden eigenen Flüssigkeit, die sich nun bildet, kochen bis er weich ist. Gut abtropfen lassen und in Streifen schneiden. Stelle eine Pfanne aufs Feuer, füge das Öl zu und erhitze es. Die fein gehackten Zwiebeln und dann den zerquetschten Knoblauch, verbunden mit der Petersilie, anschmoren. Den Pulpo hinzufügen, etwas Salz, Pfeffer, den Zimt und die durch ein Sieb passierte Tomate zugeben und gut schmoren. Dann alles in einen Tontopf geben. Den Wein zuschütten und sanft köcheln lassen bis alle Komponenten gut zart sind.

Rougets à la Niçoise

4 große oder 8 kleine Meerbarben,
150 ml Olivenöl,
1 gehackte Zwiebel,
1 fein gehackte Knoblauchzehe,
2 EL gehackte Petersilie,
4 geschälte und entkernte Tomaten,
1/2 EL Tomatenpüree,
1 Bund Kräuter,
Olivenöl zum Braten,
90 ml Weißwein,
8 schwarze Oliven,
einige Zitronenscheiben.

Olivenöl erhitzen, Zwiebel, Knoblauch und Petersilie darin hellbraun werden lassen. Nach 15 Minuten Weißwein, Fische und Oliven zur Sauce zufügen, das Gericht weitere 10 Minuten zugedeckt bei niedriger Hitze garen. Mit Zitronenscheiben garniert servieren.


----------



## grünfüssler (13. November 2003)

rezepte: Knurrhahn in Mandelsauce

1 ganzer Fisch von 1,5 kg,
Fischfond,
100 g frische Mandeln,
1 Scheibe Weißbrot,
150 ml Olivenöl,
Saft einer halben Zitrone,
Salz und Pfeffer,
Zitronenscheiben,
gehackter Koreander.

Fisch ausnehmen und in dem Fischfond, der ihn ganz bedecken soll, garen. Blanchierte Mandeln und Weißbrot (ohne Kruste) im Mixer mit so viel kaltem Wasser pürieren, daß eine cremige Masse entsteht. Olivenöl und Zitronensaft so einrühren, daß die Sauce eine dicke, sahnige Konsistenz behält. Mit Salz und Pfeffer abschmecken. Sauce mit Koreander bestreuen und zum Fisch servieren, der mit reichlich Zitronenscheiben garniert wird.

Sardinen auf algerische Art

Kleine Sardinen ausnehmen, den Kopf abtrennen, aufschneiden und sie schmetterlingsförmig auseinanderklappen und entgräten. Man fritiert sie, vorher durch Backteig gezogen, paarweise mit der Hautseite nach oben.

Seeteufel mit Auberginen

Für 4 Personen:

800 g Seeteufel,
400 g Auberginen,
2 EL Öl,
2 EL Weißwein,
Salz, Pfeffer,
1 gehackte Zwiebel,
60 g Margarine,
Mehl,
10 Blätter Minze.

Den gesäuberten Fisch in Stücke zerschneiden und nach dem Panieren in Mehl in der Margarine dünsten. Die Auberginen schälen, in Scheiben schneiden und diese für drei Minuten in kochendes Wasser eintauchen. Die Scheiben dann dem langsam schmorenden Fisch hinzufügen, mit Wein ablöschen und diesen verkochen lassen. Währenddessen die gehackte Zwiebel im Öl dünsten und diese dann ebenfalls dem Fisch beifügen, bis dieser bei stetig niedriger Hitze gar ist. Mit den Pfefferminzblättern garnieren.

Seeteufelspiesse auf Safranreis

Zutaten:
1 Bd. Estragon,
1 Limette; den Saft davon,
Pfeffer,
500 g Seeteufel,
1 Gelbe Paprikaschote,
1 Rote Paprikaschote,
8 Scheibe Speck,
Paprika,
Salz,
1 El. Öl,
50 g Butter.

für den Reis:
1 Zwiebel,
2 El.Öl,
200 g Champignons,
1 Fenchelknolle,
1 1/2 Tasse Reis,
3 Tasse Hühnerbrühe,
Salz, 1 Pk. Safran.
Zitronenspalten; zum Garnieren

Zubereitung:
Estragon hacken, mit Limettensaft und Pfeffer zu einer Marinade verrühren. Seeteufel in Streifen schneiden, ca. 10 Min. marinieren. Paprikaschoten in Streifen schneiden, in heissem Wasser ca. 2 Min. blanchieren. Fisch, Paprika, Speckscheiben portionsweise auf Spiesse verteilen, mit Paprika und Salz würzen. In Öl und Butter auf jeder Seite ca. 3 Min. braten. Für den Reis Zwiebel fein hacken, in Öl kurz dünsten. Champignons putzen, in Scheiben schneiden, Fenchelknolle zerkleinern, beides zur Zwiebel geben, mitdünsten. Reis, Hühnerbrühe, Salz und Safran zufügen, ca. 18 Min. garen. Spiesse auf dem Risotto anrichten, mit Zitronenspalten garnieren.

Seeteufel

Zutaten
1 kg Seeteufel, (ohne Kopf und Haut),
1/2 Tl. Salz,
Schwarzen Pfeffer,
4 El. Olivenöl,
60 g Butter,
2 Knoblauchzehen,
2 El. gehackte Schalotten,
2 Tomaten,
5 El. gehackte Kräuter (Salbei, Schnittlauch, Thymian, Basilikum und Estragon),
2 El. Zitronensaft.

Zubereitung:
Den Seeteufel mit Salz und Pfeffer würzen. Das Olivenöl in einer Pfanne erhitzen, den Fisch darin anbraten und im Ofen bei 180°C etwa 20 Minuten weiterbraten. Den Fisch herausnehmen und warm stellen. Die Butter in die Pfanne geben und leicht bräunen, den Knoblauch in Scheiben schneiden und zusammen mit den Schalotten darin kurz anschwitzen. Die enthäuteten und entkernten Tomaten achteln und mit den Kräutern zu der Butter geben. Mit Salz, Pfeffer und Zitronensaft würzen. Die Sauce über den Seeteufel geben.

Seeteufel mit Tomatenkruste

Zutaten
40 g getrocknete Tomaten,
3 Scheiben Vollkorntoastbrot,
schwarzer Pfeffer,
800 g Seeteufelfilet,
Saft von einer Zitrone,
Salz,
50 g Butter,
1/8 l Weißwein.

Zubereitung:
Tomaten und Toastbrot sehr fein zerbröseln, mischen und mit Pfeffer würzen. Fisch mit Zitronensaft säuern, salzen und in eine gefettete Auflaufform legen. Tomatenfarce auf dem Fisch verteilen, Butter in Flöckchen daraufsetzen und Wein angießen. Form in den vorgeheizten Backofen setzen. E: Mitte. T: 200 °C / 15 bis 17 Minuten.

Seebarsch mit Sternanis gefüllt

Zutaten
1 Seebarsch; a 1.5 kg
1 El. Ingwer; frisch, gehackt
2 El. Reiswein; oder Sherry
2 Tl. Fünf-Gewürze-Pulver - chinesische Gewürze
4 Sternanis; zerdrückt
4 Frühlingszwiebeln, fein gehackt
1/2 El. Sojasauce, je nach Stärke mehr
2 El. Orientalisches Sesamöl
Salz

Zubereitung
Jede Seite des Seebarschs übers Kreuz einschneiden. Ingwer, Reiswein und Fünf-Gewürze-Pulver miteinander vermengen und Fisch mit der Mischung einreiben. Sternanis, Frühlingszwiebeln, Sojasauce und Sesamöl mit etwas Salz vermengen und den Fisch damit füllen. Fisch in ein grosses Stück Ölpapier wickeln. In vorgeheiztem Ofen bei 200 Grad 20 bis 25 Minuten braten.

Knurrhahn mit Staudensellerie

Zutaten für 2 Personen:
2 Fische a 250 g
180 g Butter
1 Prise Salz und Pfeffer
10 Kapern
300 g Staudensellerie

Zubereitung
Fisch vom Rücken her aufschneiden, in 2 Hälften legen und Gräte entfernen. Salzen und pfeffern. Filets mit Butter bestreichen. Auf ein leicht gebuttertes Backblech legen (Haut nach unten, Sellerie oben). Über die Filets den gehobelten Staudensellerie geben, würzen. Bei starker Oberhitze ca. 5 Minuten in den Ofen schieben, bis der Sellerie anfängt braun zu werden. Als Beilage pochierten Staudensellerie. Als Sauce geklärte Butter mit Kapern. Weinempfehlung: Trockener weißer Bergerac. Der Grondin rouge (Roter Knurrhahn) hat seinen Namen durch die knurrenden Geräusche, die er von sich gibt. Es ist ein feuerroter Fisch, mit markantem Kopf und weißem Bauch. Der Knurrhahn wird 25-40 cm lang. Sein würziges Fleisch hat eine feste Konsistenz. Im Ganzen gehört er in eine feine Fischsuppe, die Filets kann man braten oder pochieren.

Wolfsbarsch-Filet gedünstet in Champagner-Senfsauce

Zutaten
600 g Wolfsbarsch-Filets in 4 Portionen zerteilt
1 El. Butter
1 Schalotte gewürfelt
Weisswein (trocken)
250 ml Fisch-Veloute
100 ml Champagner
2 El. mittelscharfer Tafelsenf
1 Möhre, geschält
1 Sellerieknolle, geschält
1 Lauchstange, gewaschen

Zubereitung
Vorbereiten: Möhren, Sellerie und Lauch in feine Streifen (Julienne) schneiden. Zubereitung: Die Schalotte in Butter andünsten, die Filetstücke daraufsetzen, salzen, etwas trockenen Weisswein angiessen, mit gebuttertem Pergamentpapier abdecken und im Ofen bei 180 °C 4-5 Minuten garziehen lassen. Für die Sauce die Veloute aufkochen, den Senf einrühren, mit Champagner und geschlagener Sahne vollenden. Die Gemüsestreifen in Butter gar schwitzen lassen; mit Pfeffer und Salz abschmecken. Anrichten: Den Wolfsbarsch auf die Teller legen. Die Gemüsestreifen auf die Fischstücke setzen und mit der Sauce nappieren.

Thymianfisch aus dem Ofen

Zutaten für 4 Portionen:
6 Knoblauchzehen
4 Zwiebeln (ca. 200 g)
200 g gelbe Paprikaschoten
100 g Toastbrot
2 Bund Thymian
6 El. Olivenöl
Salz
weisser Pfeffer aus der Mühle
1 Fisch (etwa 2 kg, z.B. Dorsch, Dorade oder Schellfisch)
600 g Kartoffeln
4 Tomaten
4 dünne Scheiben fetter Speck
50 g Butter oder Margarine
1/8 l Weisswein (trocken)
1/4 l Brühe (Instant)
1 Bund glatte Petersilie

Zubereitung
Knoblauch und Zwiebeln pellen und hacken. Die Paprikaschoten putzen und fein würfeln. Das Toastbrot entrinden und ebenfalls in feine Würfel schneiden. Die Thymianblätter von den Stielen zupfen. 3 El. Öl erhitzen, den Knoblauch und die Zwiebeln darin bei milder Hitze andünsten. Dann die Paprikawürfel, das Toastbrot und die Hälfte des Thymians untermischen und kurz anbraten. Mit Salz und Pfeffer würzen und etwas abkühlen lassen. Den Fisch säubern und trocknen, von innen und aussen mit Salz würzen. Mit einem Teil der vorbereiteten Mischung füllen, zuklappen und in eine grosse feuerfeste Form legen. Die Kartoffeln waschen und schälen. In dünne Scheiben schneiden. 5 bis 8 Minuten in kochendem Salzwasser vorgaren. Abtropfen lassen und um den Fisch herumlegen. Die Tomaten oben über Kreuz einschneiden, den Speck hineinstecken und auf die Kartoffeln geben. Die Butter oder Margarine in Flöckchen auf dem Fisch verteilen. Wein und Brühe zugiessen. Den Ofen auf 200°C vorheizen (Gas Stufe 3, Umluft 175°C) Die Petersilie hacken. Bis auf 1 El. mit dem restlichen Thymian mischen, über den Fisch und etwas über die Kartoffeln streuen. Das restliche Öl über den Kartoffelscheiben verteilen. Den Fisch auf der 2. Einschubleiste von unten 45 Minuten garen (Umluft 55 Minuten: nach 30 Minuten mit Alufolie zudecken). Vorm Servieren mit der restlichen Petersilie bestreuen. Zubereitungszeit ca. 1 3/4 Stunden

Thunfisch mit Reis (Arroz com atum, Kapverdische Inseln)

Zutaten
400 g Thunfischfilet
2 Tomaten
2 Zwiebeln; gehackt
2 Knoblauchzehen; gehackt
2 Pfefferschoten; gehackt
1/2 l ;Wasser
300 g Reis
1 Tasse Kürbiskerne
2 El. Tomatenmark
1/2 Tl. Pfefferpaste
1 Tasse Fischbrühe
3 Gewürznelken
1 Lorbeerblatt
1/2 Tasse Erdnussöl

Zum Garnieren
Schwarze Oliven
Grüne Oliven

Zubereitung
Den Fisch und die Tomaten würfeln. Öl erhitzen und Zwiebeln, Knoblauch sowie Pfefferschoten darin anbraten. Wasser zugiessen, den Reis beifügen und 10 Minuten kochen. Kürbiskerne, Tomatenmark, Pfefferpaste, Brühe, Nelken und Lorbeerblatt zugeben, gut durchrühren und salzen. Fisch und Tomaten beifügen. Bei verringerter Hitze garen, bis der Reis eine locker-körnige Konsistenz annimmt. Wenn nötig, Wasser nachgiessen. Vor dem Servieren mit Oliven garnieren.

Thunfisch-Tomatengratin

Zutaten:
8 Tomaten
1 große Gemüsezwiebel
1/2 Bund Thymian
100 g geriebener Appenzeller
1 El Kapern
Öl, Salz, grüner Pfeffer
1 Dose Thunfisch in Öl

Anleitung:
Bei den Tomaten den Blütenstiel herausschneiden und die Haut oben kreuzweise einritzen. Zwiebel in dünne Ringe schneiden, Thymian hacken, Kapern abtropfen lassen. Eine feuerfeste Form mit Öl fetten und der Hälfte der Zwiebelringe auslegen. Die Tomaten hineinsetzen und mit Salz und Pfeffer würzen. Den Thunfisch grob zerteilen und zwischen die Tomaten plazieren. Die Kapern mit den restlichen Zwiebelringen, dem Käse und Thymian mischen und alles zusammen über die Tomaten geben. Im Backofen bei 200~Grad ca. 15-20~Minuten backen. Frisches Baguette und Rotwein schmecken gut dazu.

Steinbutt, an der Gräte gebraten, mit Pilzen und Perlzwiebeln

Zutaten
60 g Perlzwiebeln
30 g Butter
1 El. Zucker
4 Steinbuttfilets mit Haut und Gräte; je 200g
Salz
Pfeffer
Zitronensaft
1 kleine Fenchelknolle
3 El. Olivenöl
80 g Butter zum Braten
100 g Kartoffeln
80 g kleine Pilze; Shiitake, Herbsttrompeten, Champignons
8 weiße Kirschtomaten
8 rote Kirschtomaten
1/2 Knoblauchknolle
2 Kräuterbündel; (Rosmarin, Thymian, Basilikum)
Paprikamehl
150 ml weißer Fischsud
1 El. geschlagene Sahne

Für die Garnitur
Einige frische Kräuter
Etwas Pesto

Zubereitung
Die Perlzwiebeln schälen, in der Pfanne mit Butter und Zucker glasieren. Die Kartoffeln schälen und in kleine Würfel schneiden. Fenchel putzen und kleinschneiden, Pilze putzen, Knoblauchzehen pellen. Steinbuttkotelette salzen, pfeffern und mit Zitronensaft säuern, abtropfen lassen, trockentupfen, in Paprikamehl wenden, in der Pfanne mit Butter von beiden Seiten anbraten. Perlzwiebeln, Fenchel, Knoblauch, Pilze und Kräuter in die Pfanne zum Steinbutt geben. Im Ofen bei 210 °C ungefähr 6 Minuten garen, zwischendurch mit dem Bratensaft begießen. Die Kirschtomaten halbieren und etwa 1 Minute mitgaren. Die Fischgrundsauce erhitzen und die Schlagsahne unterziehen. Fisch und Gemüse nach dem Garen mit Olivenöl beträufeln. Den Steinbutt mit den glasierten Gemüsen in einer schwarzen Pfanne servieren oder portionsweise auf Tellern anrichten, mit frischen Kräutern garnieren. Die Sauce getrennt dazu reichen, mit dem Pesto marmorieren. Anmerkung zum Paprikamehl: 2 El Mehl und einen gestrichenen Tl mildes Paprikapulver mischen und in eine Tüte geben. Den Fisch hineingeben und gut durchschütteln. Weinempfehlung: eine trockene Riesling-Spältlese oder Auslese vom Rhein.

Seehecht (Merluza) aus dem Ofen

Zutaten
1 kg Seehecht (Merluza)
500 g Paprika, rot
250 g Tomaten
8 El. Olivenöl
150 g Zwiebeln
1 Knoblauchzehe
5 El. saure Sahne
3 El. Weiswein
1 kg Kartoffeln
0.25 l Fischbrühe
2 Scheibe Weissbrot
1 Bund Petersilie
Salz, Pfeffer

Zubereitung
Backofen auf 225 C (Gas: 4) heizen. Paprikaschoten 30 Minuten auf den Rost legen. Herausnehmen und noch heiss enthäuten. Von Kernen und Stielansatz befreien. Tomaten kurz in kochendes Wasser geben, dann enthäuten. 5 El Olivenöl erhitzen, Zwiebeln würfeln, glasig werden lassen, Knoblauchzehe häuten, auspressen und zugeben. Tomaten halbieren, emtkernen, zugeben und unter Rühren schmelzen lassen. Süsse Sahne einrühren. Mit Salz und Pfeffer abschmecken. Ca. 20 Minuten zu einer dicklichen Sauce einkochen lassen. Paprika in Streifen schneiden und zugeben. Fisch mit Wein beträufeln. Kartoffeln schälen, in Scheiben schneiden, eine feuerfeste Form mit 1 El Olivenöl ausfetten, die Kartoffelscheiben hineingeben, Fischbrühe zugeben. Fischfilet darauflegen, Tomaten-Paprika Sauce auf dem Fisch verteilen. Weissbrot in kleine Würfel teilen, darübergeben. Mit 2 El Olivenöl beträufeln. Petersilie waschen, trockentupfen, kleinhacken. Die Hälfte davon über das Fischgericht streuen. Form abdecken. Auf dem Herd zum Kochen bringen, 10 Minuten kochen lassen, zugedeckt 25 Min. im Backofen bei 225 C weitergaren lassen. Deckel abnehmen und noch ca. 5 Minuten im Backofen überbräunen lassen. Den Rest der Petersilie darüberstreuen. Servieren.

Miesmuscheln in Knoblauchsauce

Zutaten:
2 kg Miesmuscheln
3 mittl. Knoblauchzehen, oder mehr
75 ml Olivenöl, nativ
1 Eigelb
2 El. Zitronensaft
1 Spur Zucker
2 El. Muschelsud, kalt
1 Bd. Petersilie, glatt
Salz

Zubereitung:
Die Muscheln wie in "Miesmuscheln in Wein" zubereiten, aus dem Sud heben und auf einer Platte etwas abkühlen lassen. Für die Sauce den Knoblauch schälen, kleinschneiden und mit einem viertel Salz im Mörser zerdrücken und in ein Schüsselchen geben. Tropfenweise etwas Öl unterrühren, Eigelb mit dem Schneebesen unterrühren dann einen Esslöffel Zitronensaft sowie nach und nach das restliche Öl, bis eine dicke, cremige Sauce entstanden ist. Diese mit dem restlichen Zitronensaft, Zucker und Salz abschmecken. Muschelsud unterrühren. Die sehr fein gehackte Petersilie unter die Sauce rühren. Diese zu den Muscheln servieren.

Gegrillter Klippfisch
(Rezept von Edith Birkle / EBirkle@t-online.de)

Klippfisch mindestens 12 Stunden einweichen, dabei das Wasser zwei bis drei mal wechseln. Alufolie mit Olivenöl einstreichen, den Klippfisch darauf legen und dann mit Tomaten- und Zwiebelscheiben belegen, nach belieben ein oder zwei Knoblauchzehen kleingehackt dazu geben. Wahlweise kannst Du auch statt Zwiebeln dünne Lauchringe dazu geben. Das ganze dann mit Zitronenpfeffer und Chilipulver würzen und zum Schluß nochmals einen Schuß Olivenöl darüber geben. Alupäckchen schließen und ca. 20 Minuten auf den Grill legen. Laß es Dir schmecken!


----------



## grünfüssler (13. November 2003)

so...............
ohne salz in die wunde streuen zu wollen...........
so einfach wäre das (auch für die mod`s)von  anfang an gewesen.....
hat alles in allem 2 minuten gedauert und eigentlich weniger arbeit gemacht als die ganzen beiträge bezüglich der "schleichwerbung"...............

gruss..........das istkochenfussel


----------



## gismowolf (13. November 2003)

Super Kochfussl !
Hast Du vielleicht noch einige Anleitungen für gute Fischsuppen
für Norge?Da bleiben immer einige Fileteckstücke übrig.Ich
glaube,ich werde Deine Kochanleitung für die Miesmuscheln
umbauen und die Restfischstücke da reintun!


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (13. November 2003)

Moin!
So langsam wird mir das aber auch zu doof. Ich setz mich doch hier nicht nach einem langen Arbeitstag an den PC um mich laufend vollnörgeln zu lassen.
Diese Entscheidung der Editierung ist wie alle solche Entscheidungen eine sache des Augenblicks. Wie beim Fussball. Kann schon sein das mal was zu früh oder zu hektisch gesehen wird aber deswegen muß man doch auf uns nicht laufend herumhacken. 
... Ich finde das die Mods und Admins ne gute Arbeit machen, aaaaaaber.... , das kann ich nicht mehr hören. Lasst uns doch einfach in Ruhe arbeiten.
Ihr seht das zwar immer alles anders aber ein Link zu einer komerziellen Seite gehört ins Werbepartnerforum. Wenn Fishbuster direkt seine Rezepte verlinkt hätte und nicht seine Startseite wäre das was anderes gewesen. Nun gut er schreibt zwar das er das aus einem Internetkafee nicht anders kann aber dafür kann ich oder die anderen Mods doch nichts.


----------



## grünfüssler (13. November 2003)

der link ist direkt auf die rezeptseite gegangen...........sorry........
erst gelöscht und dann gelesen ???

gruss....dassteigtnichtdurchfussel


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (13. November 2003)

Wenn du das sagst, ich war jedenfalls auf der Startseite gelandet.


----------



## grünfüssler (13. November 2003)

hmmmmm.....kann das aber sein das das im moment öfters vorkommt ???
hat jetzt mit dieser sache eigentlich nicht viel zu tun,aber in letzter zeit lande ich des öfteren(wenn ich auf der startseite einen themenlink anklicke) in einem völlig anderen thema oder bei einem völlig anderen bericht............
hatte das auch schon 2x bei bug`s gepostet,leider nie reaktion gekommen.............



achja......ich zolle den mod`s hier im board wirklich von anfang an den nötigen respekt.
noch nie habe ich (in den letzten 2 jahren)gegen auch nur eine ihrer entscheidungen unmut oder frustration geäussert.
das war bisher auch wirklich noch nie nötig,weil alle mod`s sehr besonnen und professionell mit der edit taste umgegangen sind.
anscheinend sitzt aber seit einiger zeit bei einigen der "löschenfinger"zu locker und das schadet(wie in diesem fall)mehr als das es nützt.
genau so wie ich das problem in letzter konsequenz selbst gelöst habe hätte das auch der entsprechende mod OHNE grosses aufsehen machen können ..................
zur zufriedenheit aller.............

gruss....das friedenspfeifefussel

das war übrigens der originallink den günter engestellt hatte.

weiss ich weil ich dem link gefolgt bin.............rezepte


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (13. November 2003)

Stimmt nicht!!! Ich bin auf der Startseite gelandet. Wenn es so gewesen wäre hätte ich nichts editiert.


----------



## Hummer (13. November 2003)

Danke Fussel, daß Du uns mods erklärst, wie man das hier alles richtig macht.

Wenn Du Robs und mein Posting in diesem Thread gelesen hättest... Da haben wir vorgeschlagen, die Rezepte direkt ins Board zu posten.

Mir reicht es, wie Jörg und Dok, jetzt auch langsam. Es ist offensichtlich bei einigen (glücklicherweise wenigen) membern  Mode geworden, auf Macher und Mods dieses Boards einzudreschen. Manchmal denke ich, da steckt Methode hinter.

@fishbuster


> 3. Ich werde KEINEN Beitrag mehr ins Board schreiben!



Ja, dann eben nicht! Schade! 

Petri

Hummer


----------



## havkat (13. November 2003)

> Und wie du den Vergleich bereits angestellt hast: Ein Schiedsrichter muss sich nach einer ??? Fehlentscheidung??? auch Kritik gefallen lassen, oder???



Wie lange? In Zukunft bei jedem edit?

Mir fliegt gleich der Hut weg!

*ES IST GUT JETZT!!!!* 

Wenn ein Admin oder Mod die Entscheidung trifft zu löschen/editieren/schließen, *dann ist das so!* 

Sollte er dabei einen gravierenden Fehler machen wird´s vom Team durchgekaut und u.U. rückgängig gemacht.

Hier aber nicht!

*KLAR?*


----------



## grünfüssler (13. November 2003)

@ hummer.......wenn du dir mal die mühe machst und weiter oben(auf seite 1+ 2 )nachschaust wirst du sehen das ICH die rezepte bereits von der betreffenden seite hier herüber geholt habe.

und das von dir eingestellte zitat (von dem du anscheinend annimmst das es von mir stammt)ist nicht von MIR sondern von günter(dem FISHBUSTER).
daran sehe ich leider wie oberflächlich mancher hier anscheinend die beiträge liest................

ich will an dieser stelle einem geflügelten badischen wort folgen das sagt"edit" 
schade nur das ihr nicht einmal so viel mumm habt einen (vielleicht im eifer des gefechts)gemachten fehler zuzugeben und zu ihn gegebenenfalls nachzubessern.............

so....und nun ist es gut...........
gruss aus dem badischen...........dassagtnixmehrfussel


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (13. November 2003)

Ich kann ganz gut mit Kritik leben aber in der letzten Zeit ist mir das ein wenig zu viehl geworden. Man kann machen was man will man wird immer vollgemotzt. Mal von dennen mal von jenen. Wie Hummer schon sagte, als wenn da Systhem da hinter steckt.
Aber mich kriegt ihr nicht so weit, ich hör nicht auf denn mir liegt das Ab sehr am Herzen.


----------



## Laksos (13. November 2003)

Jungs, drückt mal die Pausentaste!  

"@Fussel und Fishbuster

Erst mal wäre ich heilfroh, wenn du, Günter, mit deinen interessanten postings natürlich weitermachst! Wenn mal irgendwo Sand im Getriebe ist, kann man gemeinsam auch alles wieder in den grünen Bereich kriegen.

Mal abgesehen davon, ob das Rezepte-Bremsmanöver für Fishbuster gerechtfertigt war oder vielleicht doch nicht: Die elendige, nicht endende Werbediskussion ist immer ein Eiertanz und nervt alle, auf beiden Seiten. Klar, soll Günter ruhig Werbung machen, wenn er AB-Sponsor ist. Das ist ja dann auch sein gutes Recht dazu! Nur ist die Form immer das Problem. Es muß ja auch nicht mal böse Absicht sein, wenn es sein persönlicher Stil ist, auf andere Sachen quer zu verweisen oder auch die örtl. Gegebenheiten vor Ort erschwerend hinzukommen. Kann ich nach zahlreichen I-Netcafebesuchen in Spanien jetzt auch gut nachvollziehen. 
Aber bei Werbung sollte auch Klarheit für alle herrschen, dafür haben die AB-Partner den extra "Werbethread". 

Daß sich Hinweise in Einzelfällen auch in anderen threads nicht immer vermeiden lassen, bin ich mir sicher. Nur ist es eigentlich überall so, daß i.d. Regel feste Bereiche für Werbung vorgesehen sind, ob in Printmedien oder der Tagesschau. Bei uns sind das halt der Werbethread und Reklamebanner. Wenn z.B. eine Firma "Goga Gola" vor den Nachrichten einen Werbebeitrag sendet, hat dieser einen festen Platz im Programm. Anschließend hat der Sprecher ja kein Glas Goga Gola auf'm Tisch stehen. In Zeitungen schalten Firmen klar abgesetzte Werbeanzeigen. Wenn dann ein Reporter in einem Artikel der Zeitung, in der auch Goga Gola wirbt, von einem Unglücksfall im Werk von Goga Gola berichtet, schreibt er ja auch nicht zwischendurch: "Der Arm war ab - aber die Goga Gola schmeckt lecker!" Usw. und so fort. 

Auch wenn Partner im AB werben dürfen (und sollen), müssen sie (zumindest grundsätzlich) ihren festen Raum dafür haben. Boardies und fremde Leser (auch evtl. künftige neue Partnerfirmen!) lesen sonst hier unbedarft in allen möglichen threads, sagen wir mal, werbeähnliche Inhalte. Sie denken dann, das ist hier so üblich und jeder Werbepartner kann hier generell überall und alles machen. So sollte es aber nicht sein. Grundsätzlich sollten alle anderen Foren werbefrei gehalten werden, auch von ALLEN Partnern. Günter mag sich bei einigen Sachen nicht mal groß was gedacht haben. Aber andere Partner tun das schon; die ganz überwiegende Zahl der AB-Sponsoren posten "werbeverdächtige" Dinge ausschließlich in dem eigens dafür vorgesehenen Forum und beteiligen sich in der übrigen AB-Welt nur mit fachpostings (meistens). - Klar, wie oben schon gesagt, geht das nicht immer auseinander zu halten. Und manchmal rutscht einem schon mal was durch oder ist einfach nicht vermeidbar. 

Aber im konkreten Fall war die überwiegende Zahl der Mods einfach nur der Meinung, daß Günter ab und zu mal etwas "mehr" durchgerutscht ist. Klar, wurde dann auch schon mal negatives ("Schleichwerbung") vermutet/geäußert (wenn man das bei einem AB-Partner überhaupt so nennen darf), aber "richtig schwer sauer" oder ähnliches war und ist kein einziger vom AB auf Günter. Auch wenn gegenwärtig gerade wieder manchem der Hut hoch geht.

Für Alle:
Ich denke, einfach mal sich die Mühe machen und mehr im entspr. Werbepartnerforum offensiv Werben und (z.B. Veranstaltungs-)Hinweise geben und in den übrigen threads solche Links von gewerbl. Sites ein bischen mehr einschränken (gilt für alle) und fertig. (Wie das aber bei Rezepten funktionieren soll, wüsste ich auch nicht.)

Wenn jeder nur noch zaudert, lange überlegt, was er darf oder nicht, würd's wirklich keinen Spaß machen. Und in den wenigen Zweifels-/Ausnahme-/Einzelfällen kann ja ruhig auch mal 'n Mod gefragt werden, bevor geschrieben wird, "ich weiß nicht, ob folgendes Werbung ist, aber ...".

Zu den endlosen Kommerzstreitereien hat wirklich gar keiner Lust, auch nicht Admins/Mods. Aber immer wieder ist halt mal "lenkende Kosmetik" nötig. Na und? Dann wir's eben abgestellt und weiter geht's in Boardie-Land!

In diesem Sinne,
weiterhin volle Fahrt voraus und dicke Fische, fishbuster!


----------



## stenzel (13. November 2003)

Auf den Mods wird rumgehakt? Ja und, sie sind nicht unfehlbar! Anscheinend werden hier nur Member kräftig verhauen aber wehe ein Mod fühlt sich auf den Schlips getreten das ist ja furchtbar hier ich glaube die Mods sollten ein eigenes forum aufmachen wo sie ungestört Beiträge löschen können. Ich jedenfalls fand de Tips immer gut aber das Angelboard ist für mich keinen Besuch mehr wert.


----------



## hardliner (13. November 2003)

Oh stenzel, Du hast ja noch gar nich verstanden!
Schau Dich mal um....
Ach ja, die Mods haben ein eigenes Forum....


----------



## grünfüssler (13. November 2003)

gut gespochen häuptling laksos 

mir liegt wirklich nichts ferner als die moderatoren hier im board "fertigzumachen "oder ähnliches.
jeder der meine postings kennt weiss das ich eigentlich zu 99,9% sachlich und neutral schreibe(wenn ich nicht gerade pinguine grille

ich reiche allen chefköchen hier im tread die hand zur versöhnung und hoffe das wir irgendwann einmal gemeinsam mit dem FISHBUSTER einen frisch gefangenen thunfisch grillen................

gruss........dashabtmichwiederliebfussel


----------



## leguan8 (13. November 2003)

also der link ging auf dei startseite von fishbuster. deswegen hatte ich jörg informiert.


----------



## Hummer (13. November 2003)

Fussel, es ist mir absolut klar, daß DU die Rezepte hier gepostet hast. ICH würde Inhalte fremder Seiten nur hier reinstellen, wenn ich die Erlaubnis des Seiteninhabers eingeholt hätte. Deshalb habe ich in meinem posting Hilfe diesbezüglich angeboten und es nicht einfach gemacht. Lies doch mal richtig, bitte!

Auch ist mir klar, daß das Zitat von Fishbuster ist. Damit es auch jeder versteht, habe ich jetzt ein @fishbuster davorgesetzt.

edit

Weißt Du was? Ich habe jetzt sogar den Mumm diesen thread zu schließen - weil dies hier das Rezepteforum ist.

Beschwerden dagegen bitte per pm an mich oder in den thread, der sich mit der Zukunft des Anglerboards beschäftigt. Aber daß jetzt hier in jeder Ecke kleine Feuer angezündet werden und so dem weit überwiegenden Teil der member der Spaß am AB verdorben wird - nee.

@Jörg, so sehe ich das auch.

Petri

Hummer


----------



## chippog (13. November 2003)

alle beiträge nach meinem vorherigen haben mich ehrlich gesagt recht froh gemacht! und das beste daran, ich brauche das nicht mal ironisch zu meinen!!! zuerst einmal danke an alle, die hier versucht haben aus der situation das beste zu machen und das waren bis auf stenzel eigentlich alle!!! nur weil fishbuster nicht mehr postet, ist das anglerboard nicht mehr lesenswert? stenzel, das kannst du nicht wirklich meinen???? aber lassen wir das, will ich doch viel lieber allen hier danken, allen voran laksos: hut ab, deinen beitrag habe ich wirklich mit andacht gelesen und kann dir obendrein nur beipflichten. grünfüssler! auch wenn du dich der mitte von der anderen seite her näherst, saubere arbeit! nach dem motto, was soll das gelalle, hier sind die rezepte, einfach spitze. so könnte ich einen nach dem anderen hier aufzählen, denn jeder will, so wie ich das hier rausgelesen habe, nur das eine, ein gutes forum, wo tiefschürfende ideen übers angeln gewälzt werden, oder liege ich da falsch. in diesem sinne hoffe ich, dass sich fishbuster eines besseren besinnt und meine ausgestreckte hand annimmt um sich wie bisher gewinnbringend einzubringen. denn ehrlich gesagt, was ist eine bessere werbung, als wenn jemand sich mit fundiertem fachwissen immer wieder zu wort melden kann, ohne schleichwerbung nötig zu haben. das intresse der auf qualität bauenden anglermehrheit ist dann ja wohl gesichert! damit und recht zufrieden möchte ich als alteingesessener küchenbulle zum friedenspfeifchen einladen. denn letztendlich: soetwas wie das anglerboard wäre schade, es kaputzudiskutieren! skitfiske aus göteborg!

selbst wenn hummer es in meinen augen richtigerweise geschlossen hat: hiermit ist also das thema nach einiger kücheninterne überlegung zwischen hummer und mir wieder eröffnet. jeder miesmacher schneidet sich jedoch ins eigene fleisch, zeigt mit anderen worten kein verständnis weder mitglieder noch mods gegenüber. damit meine ich niemanden, der hier mit konstruktiver kritik aufläuft, denn dafür sind wir nur dankbar, wenn wir denn die gabe besitzen, diese zu erkennen.


----------



## grünfüssler (14. November 2003)

@ chippog und (fast)alle anderen............ich sag dazu nur noch eines......*MAAAAAHHHHLZEIT*
hoffe das euch das nachkochen der schönen rezepte viel spass macht und es euch dann nach der harten kocharbeit auch noch gut  schmeckt 

@ hummer..........





> editQUOTE]
> 
> das war von dir so unnötig wie ein tritt genau unter die gürtellinie.........
> alle,aber auch wirklich alle die an dieser kleinen diskussion teilgenommen haben,
> ...


----------



## Hummer (14. November 2003)

Wer hat denn hier das Wort mit dem Mumm geprägt und sich selbst als edit bezeichnet... ;+ 



> alle,aber auch wirklich alle die an dieser kleinen diskussion teilgenommen haben, haben sich aussergewöhnlich SACHLICH und HÖFLICH UND NUR ZUM THEMA geäussert OHNE SICH GEGENSEITIG ZU BELEIDIGEN ODER gar PERSÖNLICH ANZUGREIFEN



Alle bis auf Dich, Fussel.



> mit dieser nutzlosen äusserung stellst du dich (aus meiner sicht)selbst sehr,sehr weit ins abseits...............



Weil ich auf Deine persönlichen Angriffe antworte?



> beurteile einen menschen immer erst wenn du mit ihm persönlich gesprochen,mit ihm gegessen und getrunken hast und nachdem du mit ihm fischen warst.................



Das solltest Du selbst beherzigen.

Petri

Hummer


----------



## grünfüssler (14. November 2003)

nichtmal (edit) wie du (sorry)kann mir heute den tag versauen.......
am besten du stellst dich jetzt gleich in eine ecke und weinst........





> quote:
> alle,aber auch wirklich alle die an dieser kleinen diskussion teilgenommen haben, haben sich aussergewöhnlich SACHLICH und HÖFLICH UND NUR ZUM THEMA geäussert OHNE SICH GEGENSEITIG ZU BELEIDIGEN ODER gar PERSÖNLICH ANZUGREIFEN
> 
> 
> ...


zeig du mir mal biite WO ICH WEN PESÖNLICH ANGEGRIFFEN ODER BELEIDIGT HABE..........
ausser gerade eben dich,weil du SO einen müll hier reinstellst........

nichtmal einen gruss haste dir dafür  verdient............


----------



## Hummer (14. November 2003)

> nichtmal so ein edit wie du (sorry)kann mir heute den tag versauen.......
> am besten du stellst dich jetzt gleich in eine ecke und weinst........



(Auch editiert, weil sich Hummer und Fussel wieder lieb haben
Thomas9904)

Petri

Hummer


----------



## Pete (14. November 2003)

...nur gut, dass wir uns in bestimmten entscheidungen, die wir gemeinsam getroffen haben, nicht ins eigne fleisch geschnitten haben...


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. November 2003)

Das hier ist keine Zensur, aber nach den Ereignissen der letzten Tage habe ich persönlich von den ganzen Streitereien einfach die Schnauze voll.
Ich kenne Hummer als patenten Modkollegen und habe mit Fussel schon einiges an Mails getauscht und telefoniert.
Ich möchte gerne dass sich die beiden einigen, per Mail, PN, Telefon oder wie auch immer.
Aber bitte geht nicht hier im Forum aufeinander los.
Ich bewerte hier absolut nicht irgendwas inhaltliches in diesem Thread - Aber da man im Anglerboard gesittet miteinander umgeht, solltet auch Ihr das in persönlichem Kontakt wieder hinkriegen.
Daher schliesse ich mal (vorläufig) diesen Thread um eine weitere Eskalation zu vermeiden und allen Parteien Zeit zu geben, sich untereinander zu einigen.
Solltet Ihr das hinkriegen, Mail an mich, dann mach ich den Thread wieder auf und hoffe auf weitere vernünftige Diskussionen - gerne auch kontrovers - Aber bitte im Anglerboardstil und nicht persönlich werden dabei!!
Die Schliessung dieses Threads ist keine Missbilligung einer der Akteure oder den fachlich/sachlichen Äusserungen der Akteure!


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. November 2003)

Gott sei Dank haben sich Hummer und das Fussel wieder eingekriegt, daher mache ich den Thread wie versprochen wieder auf.
Solte es hier wieder losgehen, werden entsprechende Konsequenzen gezogen.

Bitte an alle Member:
Denkt bitte dran, die Admins/Mods machen das alle ehrenamtlich und nebenher.
Zur Zeit braucht man da fast ne Vollzeitkraft für.
Wenn jemanden etwas ärgert, wenn ein Mod etwas unternimmt, wäre es schön und förderlich - auch um Diskussionen wie diese hier nicht immer wieder aufkommen zu lassen - wenn das jeweilige betroffene Mitglied sich mit einem der Mods in Verbindung setzen würde anstatt gleich im öffentlichen Teil aufeinander los zu gehen. 
Dann können die Mods gemeinsam eine Entscheidung treffen die dann für alle gilt.
Damit würdet Ihr uns allem das Leben viel einfacher machen.
Danke!


----------



## chippog (14. November 2003)

ja, so ist es! die ganze zeit, die dabei drauf geht, zum beispiel dieses thema im auge zu behalten, kann ich als mod nicht in inhalte oder ganz konkret in eine mütze schlaf stecken! das frisst an, aber gewaltig!!! also, bitte, bitte, bitte versucht euch daran zu erinnern, dass dies hier das küchenforum des anglerboardes ist, in dem es zu allererst um vor allem fischrezepte und fischverarbeitung bis hin zur küche geht!!! selbst wenn es mal zu uneinigkeiten kommt, fasst euch bitte kurz und selber an den kragen, damit ihr in diesem morast nicht stecken bleibt. ehrlich gesagt möchte ich manchmal gerne ein thema schliessen, ganz einfach weil ich keine lust mehr habe mich um forenfremdes gelaber, gar streitereien zu kümmern. das geht allen mods so! natürlich machen wir das meist doch nicht. überlegt euch mal selber, ob ihr lust habt, ständig alle themen auf reibereien und "dünnsch..." zu kontrolieren, statt über spannende inhalte zu diskutieren??? das mag auch ein wenig erklären, warum der ein oder andere mod durchaus mal etwas härter durchgreift. manchmal bin ich sehr erstaunt, dass das hier im anglerboard trotz allem so gut läuft! ich hoffe, dass es auch in zukunft so weiter läuft! also keine weiterun unmutsäusserungen in diesem thema und kritik immer wieder, solange sie konstruktiv ist und zum ziel hat, das anglerboard weiter zu bringen! chippog


----------



## JonasH (15. November 2003)

Es ist a)BLinker !


----------



## Fishbuster (15. November 2003)

Was für einen Stress! Alles wegen einen spontanen u. nur gutgemeinten Link für schöne Fischrezepte und die Unkenntniss von mir (wie funktioniert ein Com.) und vieleicht auch die Unbeweglichkeit eines Mod., weil er hätte, wie ich anregte, den Link nach seinen Wünschen richtig reinstellen/ändern können. Dann hätten alle mehr Freude gehabt.
Wer glaubt(e), dass ich damit gezielt Werbung machen will/wollte, der irrt ganz gewaltig. Dies gilt auch für andere Beträge aus der Vergangenheit o. Zukunft. 
Vor ca. einem Jahr hat mich Fussel auf dieses Board gebracht und es gefällt mir sehr, es ist das beste Board was ich bisher im Internet gesehen habe, deshalb schaue ich rein und schreibe mal ab u. zu. Das wir auch in Zukunft deshalb wieder so sein.        Petri Heil, Günter - Fishbuster Fuerteventura #h


----------



## C.K. (15. November 2003)

@fishbuster
Schön das Du Dir es anders überlegt hast und weiter im Board verbleibst und schreibst!:m


----------



## Laksos (15. November 2003)

Klasse, Günter! :z :m


----------



## Forellenudo (15. November 2003)

Klasse#6 

gruß udo#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. November 2003)

Bescheid!!!!!


----------



## Kunze (15. November 2003)

Hallo Fishbuster!

Alles wieder im Lot aufem Boot. :m #h


----------



## rob (15. November 2003)

super günter!!!
viele grüsse rob:m #h


----------



## chippog (15. November 2003)

"selbst mods" sind auch nur menschen, will meinen: eigentlich hätten du, fishbuster, du grünfüssler und wir mods ganz einfach etwas entspannter sein können. das hätte uns allen zu gesicht gestanden und nebenbei sehr viel stress erspart. um so mehr freut es mich, das wir alle wieder am virtuellen lagerfeuer friedenspfeiferauchend das neuste von der zubereitung des grossfisches preisgeben!

@ fishbuster! da wir mods wirklich zeitlich den allerwertesten voll haben und da es meines wissens nach ziemlich zur absoluten ausnahme gehört, dass mods den membern die beiträge erstellen, wünsche ich mir von dir ausreichend verständnis, wenn ich dich bitte, deine beiträge selber zu vollenden.

ausserdem sehe ich das so, dass du, ohne auch nur den kleinsten werbeverdächtigen link einzustreuen, durch deine sehr aufschlussreichen beträge erstklassige werbung für deine sache machen kannst, ohne dass sich irgendwer auf seinen dicken boardregelnzeh getreten fühlen kann! das zeug dazu scheinst du ja wirklich zu haben. und damit von ganzem herzen: weiterhin auf fruchtbare zusammenarbeit!!! 

@ alle! erst überlegen, gar drüber schlafen, dann auf oftmals vermeintlich negatives reagieren!

und damit weiter im anglerboardtext! zurück zu angeltaktiken, fischrezepten und zurück zur zukunft! chippog


----------



## grünfüssler (16. November 2003)

sooo.........ich bitte dieses posting NICHT falsch zu verstehen.
beim rüberkopieren der rezepte hatte ich leider dieses rezept auf der 2 seite übersehen...........
wollte aber schon das die sammlung komplett bleibt.....
daher hier das fehlende rezept aus günters rezeptbuch......


hummersalat in zitronensauce 


Zutaten
1 Hummer oder 6 große Scampis
1/2 Zwiebel
2 Lorbeerblätter
2 Wacholderbeeren
5 - 8 schwarze Pfefferkörner

Zitronendressing
2 Eigelb
6 cl kalt gepresstes Öl
Saft einer Zitrone
1 Dillzweig
1 EL Weißwein
2 Zweige Blattpetersilie
Pfeffer, Salz

Salat und Gemüse
1/2 Kopfsalat
2 Fleischtomaten
2 Frühlingsschalotten

Garnitur
Dillzweig
Zitronenscheibe
roter Kaviar


Vorbereitung
Etwa zweieinhalb Liter Wasser in einem Fischtopf oder Bräter zum Kochen bringen. Die geviertelte Zwiebel, Lorbeerblätter, Wacholderbeeren, Pfefferkörner und einen Esslöffel Salz zugeben und kurz köcheln lassen.
Den Hummer einlegen und etwa zwölf bis 15 Minuten kochen lassen.
Den Hummer herausnehmen und im kalten Wasser abschrecken.
Mit einer Fischschere den Hummerschwanz von der Unterseite aufschneiden, das Fleisch ausbrechen.
Die Hummerscheren mit einem Nussknacker aufbrechen, das Fleisch herausnehmen.
Dill und Petersilie waschen und grob zupfen. Die Fleischtomaten unten ausstechen, oben kreuzweise einschneiden, kurz in kochendes Wasser geben und dann die Haut abziehen.
Die Tomaten entkernen und in Filets schneiden.
Die Frühlingsschalotten in feine Spalten schneiden.


Zubereitung
Eigelb, Öl, Weißwein, Zitronensaft, etwas Salz und Pfeffer in ein Mixgerät geben, kurz zu einem Dressing aufmixen.
Die Petersilie und Dill zugeben, nochmals kurz mixen.
Hummerschwanz und -scheren in eineinhalb Zentimeter starke Scheiben zerteilen. Die Tomatenfilets, Frühlingszwiebeln und Hummerscheiben mit dem Zitronendressing leicht und locker vermengen, eventuell noch nachwürzen.


Anrichten
Die Cocktailgläser mit Kopfsalatblättern auslegen, den Hummersalat einfüllen und mit Dillzweig und einer Zitronenscheibe mit rotem Kaviar ausgarnieren. 

gruss.......das maxinzingerfussel


----------



## Hummer (16. November 2003)

Also, das Einlegen und Abschrecken lass ich mir ja noch gefallen - ABER AN MEINEN SCHWANZ GEHT MIR KEINER MIT DER FISCH-SCHERE! 

Petri

Hummer


----------



## grünfüssler (16. November 2003)

> ABER AN MEINEN SCHWANZ GEHT MIR KEINER MIT DER FISCH-SCHERE!


so ruf doch mal einer die ferkelfahndung............

ich schrei schonmal TTTATTTÜÜÜÜTTTAAAAATTTTTTÄÄÄÄÄÄ 
weil sooooooooo geht das ja nicht.....
ein ferkel in dieser sauberen BOARDKÜCHE......neeeeennnneeeeeee

gruss...dasgehtpetzenfussel


----------



## The_Duke (16. November 2003)

Auch wenn ihr mich jezz steinigt oder selber in kochendes Salzwasser werfen wollt ...versucht doch dieses tolle Rezept von fussel mal mit diesen nervigen Krabben!

Ich habe in einem anderen Forum mal folgendes geposted:

_Die Wollhandkrabbe stammt ursprünglich aus China, wurde eingeschleppt, ist also nicht heimisch und hat somit weder Schonzeit noch Mindestmaße!
Sie gehört zur Familie der dekapodischen (zehnfüssigen) Kurzschwanzkrebsen, wie auch der Taschenkrebs, der ja bekanntlich ein Leckerbissen in der Schalentierküche ist!
Die Wollhandkrabbe ist absolut genießbar und ihr Fleisch sogar wohlschmeckend....ich habs selber schon probiert, allerdings lohnen sich nur die größeren Exemplare, weils sonst ne Pulerei ist 

Zur Zubereitung:
ca. 4 Liter gut gesalzenes Wasser zum Kochen bringen (sprudelnd!).
Die Krabben LEBEND nacheinander in das kochende Wasser werfen (ist die einzigste zugelassene und schonendste Methode zur Tötung von Krebsen!).
Nach etwa 15 Minuten färbt sie sich rötlich bis rot und ist dann gar!
Das Fleisch unterm Panzer herauslösen, ebenso wie das Fleisch in den Scheren, kleinschneiden und mit Zitronenmajonaise vermengen, abschmecken mit frischem weißen Pfeffer. Schmeckt lecker als Vorspeise auf frischem Toast!
Alternativ auch mit Cocktailsauce.
Du kannst das Fleisch aber auch nur einfach so mit etwas Knoblauchsauce essen!
Einfach mal probieren...Versuch macht klug!
Diese elenden Plagegeister taugen echt was für die Küche!
Guten Hunger!_

Mal gucken ob mich chippoq nun in der Luft zerreisst :q


----------



## Laksos (16. November 2003)

Schade, dass Fussel mir mit dem Tatütataaaaaaa für Hummer zuvor gekommen ist!  :q :m

Bitte um Aufnahme von Hummer in die nächste BF-Wahlliste!!!


----------



## HeinzJuergen (16. November 2003)

Hummer, sei doch froh, daß wir nicht den Nussknacker nehmen!
:m 
bon apetit
Heinz Jürgen


----------



## Dorsch1 (16. November 2003)

@ Hummer



> ABER AN MEINEN SCHWANZ GEHT MIR KEINER MIT DER FISCH-SCHERE!



*taaatüütataaaaaaaa* 

Tja Hummer...dat war ein Eigentor.:m


----------



## Hummer (16. November 2003)

...und ich dachte, die BFF schläft still und fest! 

Petri

Hummer


----------



## Dorsch1 (17. November 2003)

@ Hummer

Auge sei wachsam.;+ :m


----------



## Tinsen (17. November 2003)

ich habe noch nen bild von fussels hummer-salat gefunden:


----------



## Hummer (17. November 2003)

@tinsen

:q:m

Petri

Hummer


----------



## rueganer (17. November 2003)

Ich geb die Hoffnung nicht auf, der Humor ist nicht verloren, aber Hummer jetzt ham se Dich am "Schwanz" hiiiiii, hiiiii.


----------



## grünfüssler (17. November 2003)

zur vorbereitung auf weihnachten (und für alle die nicht immer an einer gans kauen wollen)hier ein leckeres rezept für eine kalte vorspeise die lecker,leicht und bekömmlich ist...........


Hummersalat

Zutaten für 12 Portionen Sponsor


    * 3 Hummer a 500 gr.
    * Salz
    * 150 gr Sellerie
    * 150 gr. Möhren
    * 250 gr. säuerliche Äpfel
    * 3 El Zitronensaft
    * 2 Eigelb
    * weißer Pfeffer
    * 1 Tl Dijonsenf
    * 1 Tl. Orangenschale
    * 0,2 l Öl
    * Tabasco
    * 0,125 l Sahne
    * 100 gr. Erbsen (TK)
    * 1 Kopfsalat
* 40 gr. Walnußkerne





Zubereitung
Hummer nacheinander in einem großen Topf mit dem Kopf zuerst in reichlich kochendem Salzwasser töten, dann genau 15 Min. darin ziehen lassen.

Hummer herausnehmen, etwas abkühlen lassen, Schwanz und Scherenfleisch ausbrechen. Dabei Saft auffangen.

Hummerbutter aus den Panzerteilen kratzen und zum Saft geben.

Schwanzfleisch in Medaillons schneiden, Scheren ganz lassen oder einmal längs teilen, Chitinteile herausziehen.

Sellerie und Möhren in sehr feine Streifen schneiden.

Äpfel schälen, Vierteln und in Stifte schneiden. Mit 2 El. Zitronensaft beträufeln.

Aus Eigelb, restlichem Zitronensaft, Salz, Pfeffer, Senf, Orangenschale und Öl eine Mayonaise rühren, mit wenig Tabasco würzen.

Steifgeschlagene Sahne, Hummersaft und -butter unterrühren.

Gemüse, aufgetaute Erbsen und Hummerstücke mit der Mayonaise locker vermischen, auf strefig geschnittenem Salat anrichten und mit grob gehackten Walnußstückchen garnieren.

"Tierfreunde" können auch vorgegarte und tiefgefrorene Hummer verwenden (Preis ca. 5-10 Euro).

gutes gelingen und mahlzeit.........
gruss.......das maghummerfussel


----------



## Fishbuster (17. November 2003)

Ja, Ihr habt Recht. Ich bin ein Werbefachmann. Denn fast jedesmal wenn ich eine E-Mail Anfrage beantworte, verweise ich u.a. auch auf das Anglerboard.de, damit die Angler bestens informiert werden. Das geschied so ca. 20-25 mal in der Woche. Auch der aktive Link auf meine Web geht auch auf das Anglerboard.de! Es gibt sogar Angler, die sich für diesen Hinweis per E-Mail bei mir bedanken!!! Das finde ich dann ganz toll.    Petri Heil


----------



## Tinsen (18. November 2003)

ich hab auch noch eins: Knurrhahn in Senfsoße !

Ganz was leckeres ! :q


----------



## Hummer (18. November 2003)

Ich schrei mich wech! :q:q:q

Petri

Hummer


----------



## Micky Finn (18. November 2003)

Hey Ralf,

dein neues Avatar hat mich grad tierisch zum Schmunzeln gebracht. Bist du von Karnickelbraten auf Fisch umgestiegen?  :q


----------



## Frank-Derschang (18. November 2003)

*Fischrezepte!*

Hi habe gestern abend mal ein schönes Rezept von FIshbusters Homepage probiert und muß sagen "Hut ab".
War sehr lecker.
Danke für den Tipp.


Euer

Frank#h


----------



## Truttafriend (18. November 2003)

Willkommen an Board Frank#h 

Was hast du den leckeres gekocht?


----------



## Hummer (18. November 2003)

Hallo Micky,

lecker, nicht? :q

Das Problem dabei ist, daß ich beim Betrachten meines Avatars immer Hunger kriege...

Petri

Hummer


----------



## Micky Finn (18. November 2003)

Hi Hummer,

.... und ich bekam immer Hunger beim betrachten deines alten Avatars...... :q . 

Wenn wir uns mal wieder zum Blinker versenken treffen, gibts eines der o. g. Rezepte.

Andreas


----------



## Hummer (18. November 2003)

Au ja. Wir können uns aber auch zum Fliegenwerfen treffen - bin inzwischen ein wahrer Meister, hüstel, ähem...

Petri

Hummer


----------



## grünfüssler (18. November 2003)

heute :
# 2 Lebende Hummer à 600g
# Salz
# 1 Schuß Cayennepfeffer
# 6 Öl Oder flüssige Butter
# 8 Zitronenspalten
# Krause Petersilie




R
E
Z
E
P
T Die Hummer in kochendes Salzwasser werfen und 2-3 Min. kochen, bis die Tiere tot und etwas steif geworden sind. Die Hummer aus dem Sud nehmen, abtropfen lassen, der Länge nach spalten, den Darm entfernen. Salz mit einer Prise Cayennepfeffer mischen und das Hummerfleisch damit würzen, mit Öl oder Butter bestreichen. Die Hummer mit der Fleischseite zur Hitzequelle im vorgeheizten Grill bei nicht zu starker Hitze etwa 15 Min. langsam grillen, dabei wiederholt mit Öl oder Butter bestreichen. Vor dem Servieren die Scheren aufbrechen, damit man das Fleisch herausholen kann. Die Hummer auf einer Serviette anrichten, mit Zitronenspalten und Petersilie garnieren.

Gegrillter Hummer ist zwar dekorativ, doch kann man ebenso gut nur die halbieren Schwänze grillen, die ja das meiste Fleisch enthalten.

Beilagen. Toastbrot mit Butter, zerlassene Butter, Sauce Choron oder Mayonnaise. 

gruss.......das lobsterfussle


----------



## Tiffy (18. November 2003)

Kannste auch mal was mit Fisch vorstellen fussel ?

ich angel nicht auf Hummer.....


----------



## Knurrhahn (18. November 2003)

Hi Tino
Was soll das?
Meine Frau hat das Rezept gesehen und nun will sie es nachkochen! Das werden wohl meine letzten Worte sein .Ich höre schon das Fett in der Pfanne brutzeln duSchwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## Tinsen (19. November 2003)

*lol* 

F*A*F*A*F*A*F*A ... oder wie war das beim karpfentreffen .... :q


----------



## barta (7. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Fishbuster Fischrezepte*

wie schauts denn mit flusskrebsen aus?
die sind ja wie KLEINE hummer...


----------



## Jörg2 (9. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Fishbuster Fischrezepte*

Hallo Barta,

Flusskrebse sind eine wahre Delikatesse. Sind meines Erachtens nicht ganz so fischig im Geschmack und machen sich gut als Salat mit Cocktailsauce.

Im Prinzip sehen die geschält fast wie Garnelen aus.

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## chippog (10. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Fishbuster Fischrezepte*

fast aussehen wie kleiner hummer mag ja sein, aber geschmacklich brauchst du schon die ein oder andere übertünchende sosse dazu um dich einer minihummerillusion hingeben zu können. mir persönlich ist da der kaisergranat doch um einiges lieber! wohne ich aber auch fast direkt an der quelle, was diese wahl echt erleichtert! gruss aus göteborg! c. hippog


----------

